# صناعات الدهانات والاحبار الحديثة



## chemicaleng (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
لاحظت خلال تصفحى للمواضيع ان اغلب التراكيب الموجودة فى بعض الموضوعات هى قديمة نوعا ما ونظرا لما تتميز بة الصناعة من الديناميكية وسرعة الحركة ولاننا يجب ان نتماشى مع كل ما هو جديد اردت ان ابدأ هذا الموضوع وباب المشاركة مفتوح للجميع لانة من المعيب ان نستورد الدهانات والاحبار من الغرب ( تحت دعوى الجودة ) برغم اننا نستطيع تركيبها هنا فى وطننا العربى .
وتحياتى للجميع والدعوة مفتوحة *


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (20 مارس 2010)

واضح أن لك خبرة فى كل من هذين المجالين 
والذى يهمنى هو مجال الدهانات وخصوصا دهانات السيارات 
فارجو ان تعطينا من خبرتك فى هذا المجال 
ولك وافر الاحترام والتقدير ،،،،


----------



## chemicaleng (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم محمد بالنسبة لدهانات السيارات فالمقصود طبعا هو دهانات الاصلاح لانها تقسم لنوعين رئيسيين 
1- (oem) وهى الدهانات التى تستخدم داخل معمل السيارات وقد زاذ الاتجاة الان ناحية الانواع المائية فى هذا المجال حيث تضغط قوانين البيئة وتحديد الانبعاث من المنشأت الصناعية على مصنعى السيارات للتحول للدهانات المائية او الخالية من المذيبات او ذات التركيز العالى للمواد الصلبة .
2- دهانت الاصلاح داخل الورش وكان الشائع بها الى وقت قريب دهانات النتروسيلليلوز ولكن ظهر بعدة دهانات الاكريليك وحاليا البولى يوريثان والبولى استر او خلائطهم معا هذا بالنسبة لسيارات الركوب الصغيرة لكن الشاحنات تشتخدم اما البخ الحرارى او الالكتروستاتك.
طبعا عند انتاج دهان للسيارات يجب التفكير فى منظومة متكاملة من مزيل الدهان والمعجون والاساس والدهان ( البوية ) واللكر حتى يكون المنتج متكامل .
ولنبدأ فى البحث عن الخامات المتاحة لديك 
فهل يمكنك اخبارى عن انواع الايزوسيانات المتوفرة تحت يدك وعن البولى اول المتوفر لديك ؟ 

طبعا انا افكلر فى البدء باللكر لانة اكثر المواد استعمالا ونجاحة ينجح كل المنظومة 
ولكن لو لك رأى اخر اريد سماعة 

واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (21 مارس 2010)

الاخ الكريم / اشكرك على هذا العرض الوافى 
اهتمامى حاليا بالنتروسيليلوز + الالكيد وما يسبقه من معجون وفيلر واندركوت كما انى قرأت قليلا عن تحضير الالكيد والذى يخصنى فى اهتمامى هو ال medium و short oil 
( "oil + acid anhydride + polyol "glycrine) 
وما هو الفرق بين الاكريللك والبولى يوريثان 
وهل تقصد باللكر الورنيش او آخر طبقة من الدهان 
والذى اعرفه عن الايزوسيانات ( المصلب أو المنشف) انه نوع واحد 
وجزاك الله خيراا


----------



## chemicaleng (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
سأحاول ان اجيب على تسأولاتك واود توضيح بعض الامور البسيطة :
1- دهانات النيتروسيلليلوز لها عيب اساسى وهى انها تجف بتطاير المذيب وعند تعرضها لاى مذيب محل لها ( بعد ان تجف ) تذوب ثانية فى المذيب ( وان كان هذا ميزة من ناحية اخرى انة يمكن اعادة الطلاء فوقها فى اى وقت ) كما ان مقاومتها ضعيفة وكلفتها عالية لان كمية كبيرة من المذيبات تستخدم لصناعتها وكلها تتطاير فى الهواء والالكيد المستخدم معها هو الالكيد القصير الغير جفوف ونستخدمة كمادة ملدنة ( مطرى ) ودعنا من طريقة تحضيرة فهذا خارج عن اهتمامنا الان وان احببت من الممكن ان نفتح موضوع اخر لتحضير الالكيدات فى المنتدى لكن ان كان السوق عندك يتقبل دهانات النتروسيلليلوز فلا مانع من ان نبدأ بها .
2- اما عن الفارق بين الاكريليك والبولى يوريثان فالفارق كبير البولى يوريثان عدة انواع يهمنا منة النوع الذى يتكون من مركبين والرابطة اليورثانية هى الرابطة التى تتكون عند تفاعل مجموعة الايزوسيانات ( n=c=o -) مع مجموعة الهيدروكسيل ( oh -) بحسب هذا المنوال :
Rnco + r'oh --------- rnhcoor'0
معنى ذلك ان جفاف اليوريثان يتم بتفاعل كيميائى مما يعطى طبقة دهان لها مقاومات عالية .
اما الاكريليك فعدة انواع ايضا يهمنا منة الان الثرموسيتنج اكريليك وهو النوع الذى يجف فى وجود حرارة بسيطة فى داخل افران السيارات واساس رزينات الاكريليك هو منومرات الستايرين و الاثيل اكريلات والاثيل ميثاكريلات والاكريلونيتريل والمصنع الذى يحضر البوليمر يعطيك مواصفاتة الفنية التى يصل لها بالتبديل بين هذة الوحدات البنائية ( هذا بعيد عن موضوعنا الان ) والذى يهمنا هو طريقة جفافة لانة يجف بالتفاعل بين مجموعة الهيدروكسيل الاتية من جهة رزين الاكريليك مع احد ريزينات البيوتايلاتد امينو فورمالدهايد رزين ( اسف لعدم الترجمة ) ويتم التفاعل فى حرارات منخفضة واحد المقاربات المقبولة هى خلك هذا النوع من الاكريليك مع النيتروسيلليلوز للوصول لوضع متوسط بين الاثنان.
3-اقصد باللكر الورنيش او الطبقة الاخيرو اللامعة .
4- الايزوسيانات عدة انواع ولكن اشهرهم فى الدهانات ( tdi-- mdi-- hdi ) وساتركك تبحث عنهم قليلا ثم سنتحدث عنهم بالتفصيل فيما بعد مع الملاحظة ان ال (hdi)*هو نوع اليفاتى والنوعين الاخرين انواع اروماتية وهذا يؤثر فى امرين من وجهة نظر من يقوم بعمل تركيبة دهانات 
- الانواع الاروماتية تعطى طبقة دان صلبة وقاسية جدا ويجب التغيير من جهة الرقم الهيدروكسيلى للبولى اول .
- سمية الانواع الروماتية عالية جدا ولونها غامق .

وللحديث بقية واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (21 مارس 2010)

مازلنا فى انتظار موضوعك الشيق والممتع


----------



## chemicaleng (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
ان صناعة الدهانات مثل باقى الصناعات الكيمائية تحتاج لفهم كامل للخامات المتاحة وخصائصها مع دراسة جيدة لمتطلبات الاسواق والهدف النهائى من المنتج المراد عمل تركيبة لة والمام شامل بالمواصفات القياسية ولا تعتمد التركيبة الا بعد مرورها بأختبارات للمنتج النهائى لبيان مدى مناسبتة للاستخدام وديمومتة على السطح بعد طلائة . 
عند التفكير فى عمل تركيبة للكر من النتروسيللوز اول ما يجول فى الخاطر هو استعمال النتروسيللوز من النوع (rs) وبلزوجة (نصف ثانية ) لانة يعطينا توازن جيد بين المواصفات النهائية وبين لزوجة الدهان عند التطبيق مع ملاحظة ان الانواع الاقل لزوجة من الممكن ان تعطينا نسب مواد صلبة اعلى لكنها لن تعطينا جودة كافية للمنتج النهائى ولتعديل قساوة النتروسيللولوز وحتى لا تكون طبقة الدهان النهائية قاسية جدا وتتعرض للتشقق والتكسير يضاف الكيد قصير غير جفوف من الاصناف التى تحتوى على 40 الى 50 % انهيدريد الفتاليك ( بالنسبة للمواد الصلبة ) وافضل انواع تلك الالكيدات هى المحتوية على زيت جوز الهند حيث تعطى طبقة مقاومة للاصفرار بشكل جيد وتضاف بنسبة تتراوح من 7 ال 10 اجزاء بالنسبة لنسبة النتروسيللوز ( كل النسب تحسب على اساس المحتوى الصلب ) مع ملاحظة انة كلما رفعنا نسبة الالكيد ارتفعت درجة ليونة اللكر وان استخدام الانواع القابلة للجفاف من الالكيدات سوف يؤدى لطبقة دهان قابلة للجفاف الشديد بالوقت مما سيؤدى لتشقق الدهان وتقشرة بعد فترة قصيرة ومن المفضل اضافة احد الريزينات من نوع الامينو او من اليوريا فورمالدهايد وذلك لاعطاء طبقة الدهان قساوة مقبولة ولزيادة اللمعة وتضاف بنسبة من 5 الى 10 اجزاء لكل 10 اجزاء نترو ومن المكن اضافة احد المواد المطرية والافضل هو الداى فينيل فتالات وتضاف بنسب بسيطة فى حدود 1 الى 3 اجزاء لكل 10 اجزاء نترو سيللولوز . 
لتحسين مقاومة الدهان للعوامل الجوية والمذيبات يفضل ان يجفف بالفرن لمدة 30 دقيقة عند حرارة منخفضة او متوسطة وسيعتمد ذلك على نوع الرزين المستخدم مع النتروسيللوز . 
اما خلطة المذيبات فيتم اختيارها بحيث تلبى التوازن بين قوة الاذابة وسرعة التطاير . 
من الممكن الوصول لجودة اعلى لو تم استعمال احد انواع الاكريليك ( المتوائم من النترو ) واستعمال الاكريليك سوف يزيد من مقاومة الدهان ويفضل ان يتم الجفاف فى الفرن بدرجات حرارة متوسطة الى منخفضة . 
عند التفكير فى تركيب الدهان الملون يجب دراسة خواص الصباغ بعناية شديدة وثباتها عند درجات الحرارة التى ستجفف عندها ومن المفضل استعمال الانواع الجيدة من الصباغات وهى كثيرة ومتنوعة . 
ونسب الصباغ تختلف من نوع لاخر للمحافظة على لمعة الدهان وقد تتراوح من 5 % الى 50 % حيب اللون ونوع الصباغ . 

وللحديث بقية 
واللة الموفق


----------



## العجمىى (1 أبريل 2010)

مع ان هذا مش فى مجالى ولكن صاحب ا لموضوع كلامو جميل وعلمى ارجوا ان يتقبل الله منه ويجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناته الى يوم الدين


----------



## نمنوم (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود 
هل يوجد لديك معلومات عن الفرن المستخدمه فى الدهان 
ارجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (1 أبريل 2010)

الاستاذ / chemicaleng 
جزاك الله خيرا 
حسب معلوماتى التجارية فأن النيتروسيليللوز سهل فى التطبيق (الرش) ولكن عيبه الرئيسى هو سهولة ازالته بالمذيب على عكس الاكريللك الذى يجف كيميائى ولديه ( solvent resistance) وكما ذكرت فالجمع بين الاثنين سيكون افضل 0 لكن ماهو نوع الاكريللك المتوائم أو المتوافق مع النيترو وهل سيكون جفافه هوائى أم كيميائى ؟


----------



## صلاح ابو السيد (2 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من حضرتك كيفية تركيب مركزات الوان لتلوين البلاستك و الاكيه وشكرا لتعاونكم


----------



## chemicaleng (2 أبريل 2010)

*افران الدهان*



نمنوم قال:


> هل يوجد لديك معلومات عن الفرن المستخدمه فى الدهان



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
الفرن المستخدم فى الدهان يكون عبارة عن غرفة اهم ما يميزها التالى : 
- العزل الحرارى : يستخدم النوع المناسب حسب اقصى درجة حرارة مطلوب الوصول لها . 
- مصدر حرارى : يستخدم حراق لامداد الغرفة بالهواد الساخن ونوع الوقود يعتمد على كمية الحرارة المطلوبة وعلى سعر الوقود فى البلد المقام بة الفرن وتوزيع الحرارة داخل الغرفة مهم ويتم عن طريق تمديدات داخل الغرفة ويتم سحب الهواء البارد بواسطة شفاطات موزعة توزيع جيد. 
- فاصل حرارى : لتحديد اقصى درجة حرارة داخل الغرفة وتعتمد على نوع الدهان وتعليمات المصنع لة 
وتوجد العديد من الشركات المختصة فى هذا المجال وتوجد خيارات كثيرة جدا 
واللة الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (2 أبريل 2010)

*نوع الاكريليك*



محمد اسماعيل السيد قال:


> حسب معلوماتى التجارية فأن النيتروسيليللوز سهل فى التطبيق (الرش) ولكن عيبه الرئيسى هو سهولة ازالته بالمذيب على عكس الاكريللك الذى يجف كيميائى ولديه ( solvent resistance) وكما ذكرت فالجمع بين الاثنين سيكون افضل 0 لكن ماهو نوع الاكريللك المتوائم أو المتوافق مع النيترو وهل سيكون جفافه هوائى أم كيميائى ؟


السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
معلوماتك اكيدة وان كان سهولة التطبيق واحدة وتعتمد على جودة الدهان ولكن كما ذكرت فالنترو بعد الجفاف لا يقاوم المزيبات مثل الاكريليك وللتوضيح اود الاشارة الى ان انواع الجفاف فى الدهانات هى : 
- جفاف بتطاير المذيب ومن امثلتها النتروسيلليلوز او السيلليلوز اسيتات بيوتيرات والفلم المتكون بعد تطاير المزيب يكون قابل للزوبان ثانية لو تعرض للمذيبات المناسبة مرة ثانية وهذا الوضع لة بعض الحسنات فبأمكانك اعادة الطلاء بدون التقيد بوقت معين ( كما فى دهانات الالكيد مثلا التى تتطلب اعادة الطلاء قبل الجفاف التام وذلك خلال فترة تمتد لعدة ايام او اكثر ) ونطة اعادة الطلاء هذة قد تطون مهمة فى التكلفة المستقبلية كما فى دهانات الموبيليا مثلا والتى من المفروض عدم تعرضها للمذيبات خلال استخدامها . 
- جفاف بالاكسدة : مثل الالكيدات الجفوفة مثلا والتى تتميز بفلم اقوى فى المقاومة للمذيبات من النوع الاول وفى العادة يضاف الى الدهان عند تركيبة مجففات مختلفة للوصول للجفاف النهائى خلال فترة قصيرة . 
- جفاف كيميائى : اى ان مواد الربط داخل الدهان تجف عبر تكوين شبكة من خلال تفاعل كيميائى وذلك بتكوين ما نسمية (crosslinking network) او شبكة متشابكة ( مثل شبكة الصياد ) ويندرج تحت هذا النوع العديد من الاصناف مثل البولى يوريثان او الاكريليك او الايبوكسى ( وغالبا كل الدهانات التى تتكون من مركبين ) وهذا النوع ذو مقاومات عالية جدا وطريقة الجفاف قد تختلف من الخلط الى استخدام رطوبة الجو او الحرارة او الاشعة فوق البنفسجية ولكن كلها مجرد طرق للوصول للشبكة المطلوبة . 
من الممكن المزج بين نوعين مختلفين والوصول لمواصفات فى المنتصف او للاستفادة من مواصفات النوعين او لخفض الكلفة او او او او .... 
واهم شيىء هو حسن اختيار النوعين المتوائمين وغالبا ما يمدك مصنع المادة بأمكانيات خلطها ولكن تبقى التجربة خير وسيلة وقى حالة الاكريليك الممكن خلطة مع النترو فهو اكريليك محضر بطريقة المحلول ويجف بتكوين شبكة ( جفاف كيميائى ) والافضل الرجوع لمصنعين الاكريليك وسأضع لك مواصفات احدهم فى موضوع المواصفات الفنية 
واللة الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (2 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا لمرورك*



العجمىى قال:


> مع ان هذا مش فى مجالى ولكن >>>>



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
شكرا لمرورك الكريم والفضل للة وحدة وانوة الى ان الصناعات الكيميائية مترابطة ولها علاقات متبادلة ووثيقة احيانا وقد نستخدم التقنية او المادة فى اكثر من مجال وانت موضع الترحاب فى اى وقت 
واللة الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (2 أبريل 2010)

*مركزات الالوان*



صلاح ابو السيد قال:


> كيفية تركيب مركزات الوان لتلوين البلاستك و الاكيه



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم هل المقصود هو مركزات الالوان التى تستخدم لكافة انواع الدهانات او ما نسمية(universal Pigment concentrates ) ان كنت تقصد هذا ففكرتة بسيطة وهى : 
- ان تستخدم نوع مذيب يمكنة المزج مع كل المذيبات مثل السيلوسولف مثلا او التكسانول او اى من الكليكولات ايثر المختلفة 
- ان تستخدم نوع مشتت مناسب وهنا اذكر مثلا مجموعة( TEGO®) من شركة باسف
- من الممكن استعمال مادة ربط وهنا الاسيتات بيوتيرات من شركة هنتسمان وذلك لمنع الترسيب نهائيا ومن الممكن عدم استعمالة ولكن البديل استعمال كمية مشتت اكبر ( فى حدود 10 الى 25 % ) والكمية تعتمد على نوع الصباغ والافضل استعمال نوع صباغ جيد وان ذكرت لى المواد المتوافرة لديك ساعطيك افضل وضع لها فى حدود معرفتى وان كنت اود التنبية على ضرورة ذكر نسبة الصباغ داخل العبوة ( على الاقل نسبة المواد الصلبة ) 
والكثير للاسف يلجأ لاستعمال كربونات الكالسيوم وهذا لمجرد كسر الكلفة وهذا غير علمى ابدا وقد يؤثر على جودة الصباغ كما سيغير من مواصفاتة ولونة 
وفى انتظار ردك اخى الكريم 
واللة الموفق


----------



## نمنوم (2 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخى الكريم
شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك بالرد على سؤالى عن الفرن 
ولكن لو سمحت انا كنت عاوز اعرف معلومات محدده تمكننى من عمل الفرن المستخدم فى هذه العمليه 
فهل يمكن امداى باحدى المواقع التى استطيع منها الحصول على هذ التصميم 
او اى شىء يمكن ان يفيدنى فى هذا الموضوع 
وشكرا لك


----------



## صلاح ابو السيد (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخى الكريم
شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك بالرد وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات 
احب ان اوضح لك ان الالون هى الوان مائيةuniversal 
وهل تقصد بالمشتت هو مساعد الانتشار
اما الكمية المطلوب عملها على سبيل المثال هى مائة كيلو جرام 
وشكرا لك وافر الاحترام والتقدير على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## chemicaleng (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
مرفق مع المشاركة ملفان هما : 
- tego 36 وهو عبارة عن دراسة تفصيلية عن مركزات الالوان ومتطلبات نجاحها وهى نتاج تعاون ثلاث شركات كبرى لانتاج المواد الاولية . 
- pigment disperse وهو عبارة عن تراكيب محددة لمركزات صباغات بثلاث طرق مختلفة من الممكن اعتبارها نقطة بداية لعمل تراكيب اخرى .
المهم اخى هو احساسك بالخامة ومدى توفرها وسعرها وتركيبها وطريقة ادائها وبدائلها المتاحة .
وانا على استعداد لاى مساعدة وفى انتظار ردك 
واللة الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم مرفق هنا باقى تراكيب للونين الابيض والاخضر لنفس نوع المشتت ارجوا دراستها 
واللة الموفق


----------



## زهير كلنتن (3 أبريل 2010)

الأخ Chemicaleng
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الطرح و أسأل الله أن يبارك فيك و في علمك. لدي استفسار عن مذيب white spirit و مدى التوجه في استمرار الإعتماد عليه كمذيب في صناعة الدهان و ذلك على مستوى دول الشرق الأوسط. لدي بحث في هذه المادة و أرجو أن أجد لديك ما يفيد. 
مرة أخرى ... جزيت خيرا.


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (4 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا استاذنا الغالى 
وربنايجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## صلاح ابو السيد (4 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اولا انا متشكر جدا جدا جدا على اهتمامك باموضوع وسرعة رددك 
امابانسبة للمواضيع السابق ذكرها فانا لست كميائى حت استفيد منها فجزاك الله حيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
ولاكن احب ان اوضح للك انى اريد ان اقوم بتصنيع مركزات اللوان تكون شبيها لمركات سكيب او gl او الهندية 
اكون شاكر جدا جدا جدا لوحضرتك قلت لى المواصفات الخاصة بتركيب هذه الالوان وجزاك الله عنا خيرا 
شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## chemicaleng (6 أبريل 2010)

*تركيب الملونات المائية*



صلاح ابو السيد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اولا انا متشكر جدا جدا جدا على اهتمامك باموضوع وسرعة رددك
> امابانسبة للمواضيع السابق ذكرها فانا لست كميائى حت استفيد منها فجزاك الله حيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
> ولاكن احب ان اوضح للك انى اريد ان اقوم بتصنيع مركزات اللوان تكون شبيها لمركات سكيب او gl او الهندية
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 

اخى الكريم مركزات الصباغات المائية التى تستخدم فى تلوين الدهانات المائية يجب ان تكون متجانسة ولا يتم فصل المواد فيها ( تكوين طبقتين ) لان هذة هى المشكلة الاساسية فيها والتى تميز منتج عن الاخر كما انها يجب ان تحتوى على قدر كاف من الصباغات ( قوتها على التلوين ) ويجب اختيار الصباغ بحيث يكون لة مقاومة جيدة للعوامل الجوية ( مثل الشمس والمطر والبرودة والحرارة ) لانة من الممكن ان يستخدم فى تلوين الدهانات الخارجية .
ولحل مشكلة تغيير اللون يجب العناية فى اختيار الصباغ كما انة من الممكن ان تختبر قدرتة على التلوين بأن تضع كمية محددة ( وزن ثابت ) فى كمية محددة من احد الدهانات المائية ( بيضاء اللون وتحتوى على كمية مقبولة من اكسيد التيتان ) وترى شدة اللون الناتج ولكن هذا اختبار للمقارنة فقط لكن الاجهذة التى تحلل الالوان اسعارها مرتفعة الى حد ما .
ولحل مشكلة الترسيب هناك نقاط مهمة هى :
- اولا يجب ان تطحن الصباغات بالقدر الكافى للوصول للنعومة المطلوبة وحتى تتفكك حبيباتها ( تتبلل وتتشتت ) لنمنعها من التجمع مرة ثانية وهذا يتوجب وجود مساعد انتشار ( مشتت مائى ) وغالبا ما يكون اكريليك اولجمر ( بوليمر ذو وزن جزيئى صغير ) كما ان وجود مادة رابطة يساعد على تشتيت الصباغات ويجب ان تتم عملية الطحن فى وجود المشتت والمشتتات المائية معلرفة لكل من يعمل فى الدهانات .
- يجب ان تكون لزوجة مركزات الالوان مرتفعة مما يساعد على منعها من الفصل الى طبقتين وللوصول للزوجة مرتفعة يجب استعمال احد المسمكات مثل التيلوز 10000 او احد المسمكات البولى يوريثانية .
- من المهم ذكر ان بعض الصباغات العضوية لا تعطينا اللون النهائى لها الا لو طحنت بما فية الكفاية مثال لذلك ( الفثالوسيانين الازرق ) مع ملاحظة نقطة مهمة وهى ان عملية الطحن اشبة بعبور سد مرتفع او سور ( تعتمد على كمية الطاقة المنتقلة خلال فترة الطحن وليس على مدة الطحن اى انك لو استخدمت مطحنة ذات كفائة اقل فلا يمكن ان تطحن من خلالها مهما طال الوقت لانالمطحنة لا تعطى الطاقة الكافية لعبور السور ) اى ان الاختيار الامثل لماكينة الطحن مهم جدا ومن افضل الخياراي المطاحن الرملية الرأسية او الافقية والتنى تحتوى على كرات طحن فى داخلها . *
- من المهم فى حالة اختيار رزين مائى ان يتم اختيار نوع يتوافق مع الانواع المختلفة من الدهانات المائية مثل (Laropal LR9008) 
واقترح عليك كبداية ان تجرب التركيب التالى 
- صباغ من 20 الى 35 % 
- تكسانول او بيوتيل كليكول * من 5 الى 8 % 
- مشتت مائى من 15 الى 25 % 
- لاروبال ال ار 9008 من 10 الى 15 % 
- تيلوز 10000 حوالى 3 % 
- ماء حتى ال 100 % 
واللة الموفق


----------



## صلاح ابو السيد (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا و أسأل الله أن يبارك فيك و في علمك وجارى التجربة ان شاء الله وسوف اقوم بأبلاغك فور الانتهاء
وشكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## صلاح ابو السيد (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
لقد قمت بعمل التجربة والحمد لله قد نجحت وبه بعض الملاحظات 
1 - القوام غليظ جدا"
2 لم تلون البوية الاكيه اما البلاستك فهى جيدا جدا جدا فهل له اى اضافات لتلوين الاكيه 
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا"


----------



## chemicaleng (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
الاخ الكريم لخفض اللزوجة قلل من كمية التيلوز المضاف وذد كمية البوتيل كليكول على حساب التكسانول 
اما بالنسبة لعدم توافقة مع واللاكية انا اسف لاننى فهمت بالخطأ من كلامك انك تريد ملون للدهانات المائية ولكن لو اردنا عمل مركزات الوان يمكن ان تعمل على كلا من النوعين ( الدهانات المائية واللاكية او الدهانات الزيتية ) فيجب ان نستخدم مشتت يصلح للاثنان وعلية : 
فعلى نفس النسب التقريبية السابقة يمكن ان تستبدل المشتت بالمشتت التالى ( troysperse w90) وهو من انتاج شركة (troy) ومنتجاتها منتشرة فى كل مكان . 
ولا داعى من وضع التيلوز ولكن من الممكن استخدام ال (fumed silica) للتسميك بنسبة صغيرة ( من نصف لواحد فى المائة ) وهى متوفرة من انتاج شركة وواكر سيليكونز مثلا ويجب الغاء الماء ووضع تكسانول او كليكول بدلا منة . 
واللة الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (7 أبريل 2010)

*الاكريليك المائى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخوة الكرام 
قرات اكثر من مرة فى المنتدى عن الاكريليك المائى ( اقصد الدهانات طبعا ) ووجدت ان الكثير يرى انها صعبة وان بها اسرار وما الى ذلك ؟ لذلك اود ان اوضح عدة نقاط :
- الامانة العلمية تحتم على اى شخص عدم افشاء اسرار اى مصنع وانا على علم بهذا فكم من الزملاء يعملوا فى اكثر من مكان فى وقت واحد ( احيانا يكونوا العملاء لنفس الشخص منافسين لبعضهم البعض فى الاسواق ) ولكن نظرا للثقة والامانة فلا يوجد اى مشاكل من جهة كل الاطراف لان كل طرف يثق فى الاخر ويأتمنة وقد يقوم نفس الشخص بعمل التراكيب لمتنافسين ولكن كل تركيبة بطريقة مختلفة وحسب امكانات ومعدات المصنع ووووو وكثير من العوامل واذكر ان احد الاصدقاء كان يقول لى انة عندما يخرج من مصنع ينسى كل ما بة ويدخل عند منافسة فلا يذكر اسمة نهائيا اعتقد ان هذا ما نحتاجة ( الامانة ) 
- ان المثل القائل كل الطرق تؤدى لى روما صحيح 100 % وان المهم هو معرفة ما تملكة بين يديك من معدات وتمويل وسوق وخامات وتجعل منهم منظومة لمنتج جيد قادر على المنافسة والنجاح .
اسف لخروجى عن الموضوع ولكن لنعود للدهانات ذات الاساس الاكريليكى المائى :
- يوجد نوعان رئيسيان من البوليمرات الاكريليكية المائية الاول وهو الاكريليك النقى ( بيور اكريليك ) وهو مرتفع السعر الى حد ما وان كانت مواصفاتة بعد الطلاء لا تضاهى فهو يتمتع بثبات اللون ولمعة جيدة ومقاومة للتغير فى الاحوال الجوية ومقاومة عالية للاصفرار كما انة لا يطلق مذيبات بكمية كبيرة عند طلاءة وتوجد اماكن مطلية بة من 50 سنة وما زالت بحالة جيدة ويتميز ايضا بسهولة التطبيق عند الطلاء وامكانية طلاءة بعدة طرق كما ان مقاومتة للرطوبة عالية ولكن نظرا لارتفاع سعرة يتم استخدام كوبوليمرات للاكريليك لخفض الكلفة واشهرها واوسعها انتشارا هو الاستايرين اكريليك كوبوليمر وكان انتاجة حكرا على بعض الشركات الاوروبية الكبيرة حتى وقت قريب ولكن انتشر منة انواع من دول اخرى الان ( التركى مثلا والمصرى على ما اعتقد ) لذلك لنبدأ بة 
- الاستايرين اكريليك ياتى فى عدة درجات وعند اختيار النوع المناسب للدهانات يجب قراءة مواصفاتة الفنية بعناية ويجب قبل البدء فى العمل بة حساب الكمية التى قد تلزمة من المذيبات ( التكسانول او الداى اثيلين كليكول او البولى كليكول ) وفى العادة تأتى الانواع الجيدة منة بدون مذيبات وتلزم المذيبات لخفض درجة التزجج لة وحتى يقوم بعمل فيلم قوى عند طلاءة ( ممكن اختبارة بواسطة الفيلم ابليتور على لوح زجاجى لنرى شكل الغراء بعد الجفاف من ناحية اللمعة والقوة وسرعة الجفاف ) .
يجب ملاحظة ان اغلب المصنعين للغراء يعطوا تراكيب مبدئية لة لمختلف انواع الدهانات الممكن ان يستعمل بها ولكن من التجربة لا تثق الا بالشركات الكبرى التى تمتلك اسس ثابتة ويستحسن اختبار اى منتج جديد قبل البدء فى العمل بة .
النقاط التى يجب مراعاتها عند عمل تركيبة لطلاء اكريليكى هى : 
1- هل يسيستخدم لطلاء داخلى ام خارجى ؟ لماذا 
عند الاستخدام لطلاء خارجى يجب استعمال نوع اكسيد تيتانيوم معالج وممكن سؤال مورد التيتانيوم كما ان موانع الرغوة يجب ان تكون من الانواع ذات المقاومة لاعادة الاستحلاب بالماء حتى تذيد مقاومتة للامطار .
2- يجب العناية فى اختيار المسمك ( المسمكات المعتمدة على البولى يوريثان هى الافضل ) وان كان من الممكن استعمال انواع اقل كلفة ولكن يجب اختبارها اولا .
3- العناية فى خطوات التصنيع ودراسة البوليمر هل يمكن وضعة مع التيتان اثناء الطحن ام انة يجب ان يكون الطحن بدون مادة رابطة ( يعتمد على نوع البوليمر ) .
4- عدم رفع درجة الحرارة اثناء تشغيلة .
5- بالنسبة للانواع الثلاثة الشائعة ( لماع - نصف لمعة - غير لماع ) يلاحظ التالى :
- فى النوع اللماع الداخلى يجب استعمال اكسيد التيتانيوم فقط كصباغ وعدم استعمال اى حشوات اخرى معة للحفاظ على اللمعة . كما يجب اختيار مانع الرغوة بحذر شديد لانة غالبا ما يكون المسؤل عن اطفاء اللمعة وهنا انصح بأستعمال احد موانع الرغوة المناسبة للبوليمر من شركة ( بى واى كية ) مع ملاحظة ان كمية مانع الرغوة تكون عادة عالية واكثر من باقى الانواع .
فى العادة يطحن التيتانيوم مع الاضافات ( الماء والمسمك ومانع الرغوة والمشتت والمبلل وجذة من المذيبات او كلها حسب كميتها ) وقد يوضع جذء من البوليمر او لا حسب نوع البوليمر وهنا يجب ان انوة لان الطحن عملية جوهرية ويجب متابعتها ( بأستخدام مقياس النعومة ) وان لزوجة الطحن مهمة جدا ليكتمل بصورة جيدة ومن الممكن ان يتم الطحن اما بواسطة اتاتور ( بة كرات للطحن ) او فى حلة ضيقة مع استعمال الابعاد المناسبة لها وشكل قرص الطحن المناسب وفى هذة الحالة يجب ان تكون السرعة عالية ( 1500 د / دقيقة ) .
على كل الاحوال لو اى من الزملاء يود ان يستفسر عن اى ملاحظة فأنا جاهز وللحديث بقية 

واللة الموفق


----------



## صلاح ابو السيد (9 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
جارى تجهيز المواد للتجربة ان شاء الله وسوف اقوم بالرد عليك ان شاء الله
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا"


----------



## محمد الاسكندرانى20 (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة دى وانا كنت عايز اصنع الدوكو للسيارات ياريت حد يدلنى اعمل ايه
وشكرا


----------



## chemicaleng (12 أبريل 2010)

محمد الاسكندرانى20 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة دى وانا كنت عايز اصنع الدوكو للسيارات ياريت حد يدلنى اعمل ايه
> وشكرا



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم اقرأ الموضوع من بدايتة وابحث عن ما هو متاح لك من خامات مذكورة وفى انتظار ردك 

واللة الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (12 أبريل 2010)

*مزيل الدهان*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
مزيلات الدهان لها انواع كثيرة ولكن التركيبة المذكورة هنا هى مزيل دهان عام 
الخطوات لعمل 100 كجم من مزيل دهان عام يعتمد على الميثيلين كلورايد : 
- اذابة 0.5 كجم شمع ( نوع درجة انصهارو حوالى 50 درجة مؤية ) فى 2 كيلو تلوين عند حرارة 60 درجة مؤية ( فى حمام مائى والحذر من اللهب ) 
- فى وعاء الخلط النظيف ضع 75 كجم من الميثيلين كلورايد وضيف عليهم كمية الشمع الذائب مع التحريك بسرعة 200 الى 300 دورة فى الدقيقة 
- اضف 2.5 كجم مشتت ( النوع المستعمل فى دهانات الالكيد وهو صابون لاحد المعادن غالبا ) مع استمرار التقليب 
- اضف 1.5 كجم من التيلوز رقم (Tylose® MB 60000 P2) ولا بديل لة من باقى انواع التيلوز واستمر فى التقليب 
- اضف 2.5 كجم ايثانول و 2.5 كجم ميثيل اثيل كيتون مع استمرار التقليب بسرعة 200 دورة فى الدقيقة 
- اضف 5 كيلوجرام بيوتيل كليكول او بيوتيل سيلوسولف 
- اضف 1 كجم من محلول 20 % لبنزوات الصوديوم فى الماء ( 200 جم بنزوات صوديوم مذابين فى 800 جرام ماء ) كمادة حافظة *
ملاحظات على التركيب 
ممكن التغيير بالذيادة اةو النقصان فى التيلوز للحصول على لزوجة معتدلة لان اللزوجة مهمة جدا فى عمل هذا النوع من المزيل الذى يمكن ان يطبق بالبخ او بالفرشاة ( فى اتجاة واحد ) وبعد طلاءة على القطعة المراد ازالة الدهان عنها توضع فى الشمس لعدة دقائق .
ما يحدث فعليا هو ان طبقة الشمع تجف هى والتيلوز بعد البخ وبما ان جزىء الميثيلين كلورايد سريع التطاير فلن يجد مخرج للخروج من طبقة المذيل الا ان يعبر خلال طبقة الدهان مع ملاحظة ان حجم الجزىء صغير جدا وبعد ذلك سيتمدد بفعل حرارة الشمس مسببا خلع الدهان عن السطح المطلى علية وفى العادة تكرر العملية اكثر من مرة 
ممكن التغيير فى الميثيل اثيل كيتون ( اسيتون او اثيل اسيتات ) حسب متطلبات البيئة فى بلد معين 

ملاحظة التركيبة موثوقة ومجربة وهى بمساعدة الدعم الفنى لشركة تيلوز 
واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد الاسكندرانى20 (12 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> اخى الكريم اقرأ الموضوع من بدايتة وابحث عن ما هو متاح لك من خامات مذكورة وفى انتظار ردك
> 
> واللة الموفق


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا لك ايها الكريم وباذن الله هجرب التركيبة اللى ذكرتها وسوف اطلعك باى جديد اطبقه على التركيبة
وجزاك الله خيرا وربنا يوفقك


----------



## chemicaleng (12 أبريل 2010)

*ملاحظات على مزيل الدهان*



محمد الاسكندرانى20 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> شكرا لك ايها الكريم وباذن الله هجرب التركيبة اللى ذكرتها وسوف اطلعك باى جديد اطبقه على التركيبة
> وجزاك الله خيرا وربنا يوفقك



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم فى البداية اوضح ان الصعوبة فى اى تركيبة هو تطويعها لتلبى عدة امور هى : 
- رغبة المستهلك ومتطلباتة 
- ان تكون اقتصادية ( خفض الكلفة بدون المساس بالجودة ) 
- مدى مطابقتها للقوانين والمواصفات القياسية 
- مدى توفر الخامات الاولية على الدوام 
وفى حالة مزيل الدهان لاحظ التالى 
- حتى وقت قريب كان المستخدم للتسميك هو الشمع ( قبل ان يتم تقديم هذا النوع من التيلوز فى الاسواق العربية ) ومشكلة الشمع هى سرعة جفافة لذلك كان المزيل يطبق بالفرشاة ( لا مجال لاستخدام طريقة البخ ) وكانت الفرشاة تمشى فى اتجاة واحد ولا يمكن اعادة الدهان ( لان شعر الفرشاة سيسبب تجريح طبقة الشمع وباليالى سيجد الميثيلين كلورايد طريقة للخروج من طبقة المزيل الى الهواء وسيضعف عمل المزيل ) 
- استعمال الشمع مع التيلوز لضبط سرعة الجفاف وممكن تغيير النسبة قليلا لحل مشكلة سرعة الجفاف مثلا نقلل كمية الشمع قليلا والعكس بالعكس ( النسب المذكورة مناسبة للجو فى الشام ) 
- عند تعبئة المزيل عبىء العلبة الى اقصى حد ممكن واتركها دقيقتين قبل وضع الغطاء حتى لا تترك فراغ ممكن ان يتسبب فى انفجار العلب عند التاجر فى الصيف عند ارتفاع درجة الحرارة 

اللة الموفق 
-


----------



## moh_asd2006 (13 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريمchemicaleng تحياتي لك ولخبرتك الاكثر من رائعه طلب من حضرتك بخبرتك اللي بسم الله ماشاء الله عليه 
مساعدتي في عمل مشروع صناعه الاصق من مخلفات الفوم 
وهناك مشروع صناعه مدعمات للدهانات مار ايك
وكيف يمكنني توفير مواد خام علي قدر من التكلفة القلية لبدء المشروع 
مهاراتي اعرف كيفية عمل فورميلا للدهانات لكن بدون تجربة فعلية 
والي الاخ صلاح ممكن مساعدتي في توفير مواد خام ولكن كميات بقدر قليل لبدء مشروعي انا محمد من اسكندرية


----------



## chemicaleng (13 أبريل 2010)

moh_asd2006 قال:


> مساعدتي في عمل مشروع صناعه الاصق من مخلفات الفوم
> وهناك مشروع صناعه مدعمات للدهانات مار ايك
> وكيف يمكنني توفير مواد خام علي قدر من التكلفة القلية لبدء المشروع
> مهاراتي اعرف كيفية عمل فورميلا للدهانات لكن بدون تجربة فعلية
> والي الاخ صلاح ممكن مساعدتي في توفير مواد خام ولكن كميات بقدر قليل لبدء مشروعي انا محمد من اسكندرية


السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم 
بالنسبة للاصق مخلفات الفوم هل من الممكن ان ننقل الحديث الى موضوع 
( دائرة النقاش والبحث فى المواد اللاصقة ) 
حتى نستفيد جميعا منة ؟
اما عن مدعمات الدهان فأرجو مذيد من التوضيح ؟ هل المقصود اضافات الدهان مثلا ؟ 

وارجوا من الاخوة من الاسكندرية مساعدتك فى العثور على الخامات ولهم الشكر والدعاء 
واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 أبريل 2010)

moh_asd2006 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريمchemicaleng تحياتي لك ولخبرتك الاكثر من رائعه طلب من حضرتك بخبرتك اللي بسم الله ماشاء الله عليه
> مساعدتي في عمل مشروع صناعه الاصق من مخلفات الفوم
> وهناك مشروع صناعه مدعمات للدهانات مار ايك
> وكيف يمكنني توفير مواد خام علي قدر من التكلفة القلية لبدء المشروع
> ...


 السلام عليكم اخى محمد 
انا ايضا من اسكندرية للاسف الناس اللى بتبيع المواد الخام الكيميائية فى اسكندرية قليلين جدا ويكادوا معدودين على الاصابع ومش متوفر عندهم كل الخامات اللى بتطلبها وانا لما بحتاج اى مواد خام بنزل القاهرة فى شارع الجيش وبلاقى كل حاجةهناك وارخص من اى مكان اخر وربنا يوفقك يارب


----------



## صلاح ابو السيد (13 أبريل 2010)

السلام ليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ محمد ان شاء الله سوف تجد اى نوع من خامات الدهانات فى شارع الجيش بالقاهرة انشاء الله وباى كمية 
والله الوفق لما فيه الخير لجميع الناس


----------



## نمنوم (13 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياجماعه انا كنت عاوز اعرف لو عندى غرفه وعاوز اسخنها حتى 100 درجه مئويه 
هل هانك من يستطيع افادتى فى هاذا الموضوع وله جزيل الشكر 
ارجو الرد الموضوع مهم بالنسبه لى جدااااااااا وشكرا


----------



## مجدي نصار (15 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## chemicaleng (20 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم محمد 
بخصوص اساس الايبوكسى الخاص بالسيارات ( هو خاص للعمل على المعادن بوجة عام ) 
قبل ان نبحث فى التركيبة لنتحدث عن المتطلبات : 
- مطحنة لطحن اكسيد التيتانيوم ( اى نوع متاح من المطاحن بما فيها الطحن على خلاط بسرعة عالية ) .
- عجانة لخلط الاساس ويستحسن ان تكون مغلقة وان لم يكن فعجان عادى يفى بالغرض .
- خامات الايبوكسى وهى : 
ريزين الايبوكسى - المجفف الخاص بة 
ورزين الايبوكسى ينتج من عدة شركات وان كنت افضل استخدام النوع السعودى ( العلامة التجارية RAZEEN ) وهو انتاج ( عربى ) ولا يقل جودة عن المستورد واقترح الاصناف التالية من انتاج ( JANA السعودية ) :
- SL4071X75 يكافىء المنتج GZ 471 X 75 من انتاج هنتسمان 
- SL4171X75 يكافىء المنتج GZ 7071 X 75 من انتاج هنتسمان 
والثانى من نوع الايبوكسى (Type 1- epoxy resin solution) او ما نسمية ستاندرد A وهو ما نحتاجة لهذا النوع من الاساسات اما الاول فللتعديل ( يمكن الاستغناء عنة وان وجد افضل ) .
اما المجفف فيمكن استعمال احد الانواع التالية حسب توفرها :
- Aradur 125 او ( 140 - 145 - 250 - 350 - 370 ) Polyamidoamine 
- Aradur 16 او ( 45 - 46 ) Polyamine based hardeners
لان التركيبة تعتمد بشكل كبير على الخامات 
وارجوا منك اخى الكريم ان تبحث عن الايبوكسى ( ستاندرد A ) والمجفف ( بولى امين او بولى اميدو امين ) 
واخبرنى عن ما وجدتة متاح فى الاسواق 
لنكمل العمل معا للوصول لوضع جيد 
واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (20 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> الاخ الكريم محمد
> بخصوص اساس الايبوكسى الخاص بالسيارات ( هو خاص للعمل على المعادن بوجة عام )
> قبل ان نبحث فى التركيبة لنتحدث عن المتطلبات :
> ...


جزاك اله خيرا يا استاذنا الغالى بس ياريت توضحلى النسب وانا سوف اخبرك باخامات الموجودة باذن الله
وفقك الله


----------



## محمد الاسكندرانى20 (20 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خيرا اخى العظيم الكيميائى وحمد الله على سلامة رجوعك للمنتدى 
ومنورنا دائما
وياريت تشرحلنا طريقة عمل معجون حديد السيارات يتميز بعدم تمزيعه وتشققه وسهولة نزوله عند تصفيته بالصنفرة
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نمنوم (20 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ياجماعه حد يعبرنى بأى رد 
حتى لو مجرد انه يقول لا اعرف 
انا كنت سالت من قبل عن فرن الدهان


----------



## chemicaleng (20 أبريل 2010)

نمنوم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ياجماعه انا كنت عاوز اعرف لو عندى غرفه وعاوز اسخنها حتى 100 درجه مئويه
> هل هانك من يستطيع افادتى فى هاذا الموضوع وله جزيل الشكر
> ارجو الرد الموضوع مهم بالنسبه لى جدااااااااا وشكرا



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم اسف لانى انقطعت لفترة ولم اقرأ طلبك 
ولكن تسخين غرفة لحرارة 100 امر بسيط ومن الممكن ان يتم بالهواء الساخن الذى يسخن اما بالكهرباء عبر مرور تيار الهواء على وشيعة ساخنة او من حراق يعمل بالمازوت ( الديزل ) 
المهم ايهما ارخص ويجب ان يمر الهواء خلال تمديدات اعلى واسفل الغرفة وبها فتحات كل 100 الى 150 سم ولكن المهم هو حجم الغرفة وسعر كلا من الكهرباء والمازوت لتحديد حجم وحدة التسخين ونوعها كما يجب ان يكون مصدر انتاج الحرارة متصل بفاصل حرارى موضوع فى منتصف الغرفة ( او عدد اكبلر لو كانت مساحتها كبيرة ) وذلك لايقاف وتشغيل وحدة التسخين كما يجب عزل الغرفة حراريا ( بأى من انواع العزل الحرارى )
واللة الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (20 أبريل 2010)

*معجون حديد للسيارات*



محمد الاسكندرانى20 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> جزاك الله خيرا اخى العظيم الكيميائى وحمد الله على سلامة رجوعك للمنتدى
> ومنورنا دائما
> وياريت تشرحلنا طريقة عمل معجون حديد السيارات يتميز بعدم تمزيعه وتشققه وسهولة نزوله عند تصفيته بالصنفرة
> وجزاك الله كل خير



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
بالنسبة لمعجون حديد السيارات هو يتكون اساسا من رزين البولى استر والذى يجب ان يتم اختيارة بعناية من الانواع المتوفرة فى الاسواق والتى يتراوح مدى صلابتها بعد الجفاف بين درجات قساوة مختلفة والافضل للعمل على الحديد ان يكون الفيلم الناتج من البولى استر بعد جفافة ( بواسطة المجفف والذى يكون بيراوكسيد ) بة درجة من الليونة حتى يتحمل الاجهادات الميكانيكية ولا يتكسر او يتقشر ولو كان النوع المتاح هو من النوع القاسى يمكن استعمال احد الملدنات معة مثل الدى او بى (او ) الدى بى بى ( وان كان هذا الحل مثل المسكنات ) والافضل استعمال النوع المناسب ويجب مراعاة التالى : 
- ان تحتوى الحشوة على بودرات بنعومات متدرجة والافضل استعمال ( التلك - اكسيد الزنك - سلفات الباريوم - كربونات كالسيوم مرسبة ومعالجة - سيليكات الالومنيوم - بالاضافة لاوكسيد التيتانيم كمادة ملونة واحد الصباغات حسب اللون المطلوب حتى يظهر على الطبقة الاسفل منة ) ويستخدم كمية هى فى حدود ال50 الى 60 % من حجم التركيبة من البودرات ونسبة البولى استر فى حدود 15 الى 20 % حسب نوعة والمذيبات المستخدمة يجب ان تكون بطيئة حتى لا يجف خلال التطبيق ( مثل البيوتيل كليكول - كحول ايزوبيوتيلى - زيلين - نفط معدنى عديم الرائحة - بيوتيل اسيتات ) 
- اما مشكلة التمزيع والتشقق ( اثناء تطبيقة ) فتحل بأضافة ستيرات الزنك او شمع البولى بروبيلين او الفيومد سيليكا .
- لو المقصود بعد الجفاف فلحل مشكلة التشقق يجب زيادة نسبة البولى استر واستخدام نوع اكثر ليونة او استخدام احد الملدنات .
- اما سهولة الصنفرة والحف فتكون بزيادة نسبة البودرات الناعمة ( سيليكات الالومنيوم حل جيد او التلك الناعم ) .
ولو امكن اذكر لى انواع البولياستر المتاح لك ( من النوع الذى يحتاج لمجفف ) 
واللة الموفق


----------



## العجمىى (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## chemicaleng (21 أبريل 2010)

*اساس الايبوكسى*



محمد حسن توكة قال:


> جزاك اله خيرا يا استاذنا الغالى بس ياريت توضحلى النسب وانا سوف اخبرك باخامات الموجودة باذن الله
> وفقك الله



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم محمد 
عند التفكير فى تركيب الاساسات ( للمعادن وغيرة ) يجب التفكير اولا فى درجة الليونة التى نحتاجها وهذة الليونة تأتى من المادة الرابطة وبما ان الايبوكسى من اصلب المواد الرابطة المعروفة فيجب الحذر فى اختيار النوع الذى سنستخدمة كما ان وزنة الجزيسئء يجب ان يكون متوسط الى منخفض ويمكن استعمال نوعين احدهما النوع الاستاندر والاخر هو للتخفيف والتلدين كما يتميز الايبوكسى ببارمتر مهم هو (eew) او المكافىء النوعى للايبوكسى وهو يحدد نسبة المصلب التى سنستعملها وفى حالة الاساس يجب ان يكون هذا الرقم فى حدود 180 
اما عن النسب اخى الكريم ففى الاساسات بوجة عام نستخدم نسب حول هذة الارقام :
- صباغ ( اكسيد تيتانيم ( من 8 الى 12 % وزنا ) 
- حشوة بودرات فى حدود ( 40 الى 60 % ) 
- مادة ربط ( من 15 الى 20 % ) حسب نوعها 
- وباقى الوزن مذيبات للحصول على انسياب جيد وخواص لزوجة مقبولة 
- الاضافات وهى تتنوع مثل ( محسنات اللزوجة - محسنات الانتشار - شموع وملدنات - مواد مساعدة على الالتصاق وغيرة ) 
اتمنى ان تحس التركيبة الامر ليس بالصعب لكن نسأل انفسنا سؤال 
ماذا نريد من المنتج ؟ 
ثم نجيب عنة من خلال المواد التى سنستعملها 
ويجب ملاحظة ان تدرج نعومات المواد المالئة مهم حتى تكون سطح املس ومن المهم ان تكون مقاومة للعوامل الجوية ( لا تمتص الماء مثلا ) 
وفى انمتظاؤر ان تخبرنى عن ما وجدت من خامات 

واتمنى ان لا يضايقك اسلوبى لانى لا اعرف كيف يمكن ان اعطيك تركيبة ثم تبحث عن الخامات التى قد لا تجدها ابدا ؟ 
فتصبح التركيبة عديمة الفائدة 
لكن نحن نبحث عن الخامات اولا ثم نطوعها لما نريد ( فى حدود صلاحيتها للعمل ) 
واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (21 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> الاخ الكريم محمد
> عند التفكير فى تركيب الاساسات ( للمعادن وغيرة ) يجب التفكير اولا فى درجة الليونة التى نحتاجها وهذة الليونة تأتى من المادة الرابطة وبما ان الايبوكسى من اصلب المواد الرابطة المعروفة فيجب الحذر فى اختيار النوع الذى سنستخدمة كما ان وزنة الجزيسئء يجب ان يكون متوسط الى منخفض ويمكن استعمال نوعين احدهما النوع الاستاندر والاخر هو للتخفيف والتلدين كما يتميز الايبوكسى ببارمتر مهم هو (eew) او المكافىء النوعى للايبوكسى وهو يحدد نسبة المصلب التى سنستعملها وفى حالة الاساس يجب ان يكون هذا الرقم فى حدود 180
> اما عن النسب اخى الكريم ففى الاساسات بوجة عام نستخدم نسب حول هذة الارقام :
> ...


 
السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا عما تكتب ياعظيم وباذن الله سوف ابحث عن الخامات التى طلبتها وساخبرك بالجديد باذن الله وانت كلامك صح من ناحية عدم كتابة تركيبة له لان من الممكن اعطاءنا تركيبة لا يوجد لها مواد خام وانا متفهم ذلك
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
هل اللمعة البيضاء الخشنة او الكمبوند سهلة ولا طريقة تصنيعها صعبة لتلميع بويات السيارات
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chemicaleng (21 أبريل 2010)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل اللمعة البيضاء الخشنة او الكمبوند سهلة ولا طريقة تصنيعها صعبة لتلميع بويات السيارات
> وجزاك الله خيرا



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم محمد 
تصنيع معجونة التلميع الخشنة ليس صعبا لكن المهم هو معرفة الخامات المستخدمة 
والحبيبات الموجودة بها هى فعليا ال ( Rose Tripoli ) ويوجد عند بائعى الخامات والدرجة المستخدمة لها المواصفات التالية : 
Grade Name: Rose Tripoli: (SiO2= 94.03%, Al2O3= 2.34% Fe2O3= 0.83%)
وهى فعليا اكسيد سيليكون ( رمل ) مع اضافات تجعلة اقسى ومنها عدة انواع والنوع المناسب هنا هو ما يسمى ( Air Floated Rose Tripoli ) او النوع المغربل بالطفو على الهواء ( يفصل عن طريق فاصل هوائى ) او (air classifier) 
والتركيبة المبدئية ممكن ان تكون :
- روز تريبولى مطوف بالهواء 27 % وزنا 
- زيت معدنى خفيف 49 % 
- كيروسين عديم الرائحة 1.5 %
- زيت صنوبر 0.8 % 
- اوليك اسيد 2.8 % 
- تراى ايثانول امين 1.5 % 
- ماء مقطر 17.4 % 
ويتم وضع الماة والتراى ايثانول امين فى وعاء الخلط 
يخلط كلا من الزيت المعدنى والكيروسين وزيت الصنوبر والاوليك اسيد معا ثم يضافوا بهدوء للخلاط الموجود بة الماء والتراى ايثانول امين مع زيادة سرعة التقليب 
فى النهاية يتم اضافة التريبولى الزهر مع التقليب حتى الوصول لمعجونة متجانسة 
واخى الكريم محمد لى طلب عندك ( لا تنعتنى بالعظيم ) فالعظمة للة وحدة وانا اخوك فى اللة انشاء اللة وانا هنا لاتعلم فالعلم فرض علينا حتى النهاية 
وتقبل تحياتى وتفهم ما اقصد واللة انا هنا لوجة اللة تعالى فقط ولا اكثر 
واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (21 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> الاخ الكريم محمد
> تصنيع معجونة التلميع الخشنة ليس صعبا لكن المهم هو معرفة الخامات المستخدمة
> والحبيبات الموجودة بها هى فعليا ال ( rose tripoli ) ويوجد عند بائعى الخامات والدرجة المستخدمة لها المواصفات التالية :
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله مبركاته
اولا بصراحة الموضوع ده هيكون موسوعة جيدة للبويات ومستلزماته وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
ثانيا بالنسبة للتركيبة دى هى ده التركيبة النهائية ولا هيبقى فيه تعديل ولما اسال على مواد الخام هل اقوله روز تريبولى من النوع المغربل يعنى هيفهم ااقصد ايه لانى بصراحة مش عارف اقوله ايه بالظبط او هو ده اسمه التجارى 
وانا فاهم طبعا قصدك ايه ياغالى وربنا يكرمك يارائع


----------



## chemicaleng (23 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
من الممكن تركيب البوليشات بعدة طرق مختلفة وانت طلبت تركيبة لبوليش المستخدم على الطلاء الحديث للسيارات 
والتركيبة السابقة تفى بالغرض مع ملاحظة 
- ان الروز تريبولى هو المادة التى تشبة الرمل الناعم علما ان لة عدة درجات نعومة حسب الاستخدام والروز هو المناسب فى هذا النوع
- ان المنتج يكون على شكل لوشن ( لة قوام متماسك ) وذلك لسهولة الاستخدام 
- ان الزيت المعدنى والكيروسين والحامض هم المواد الفعالة ومن الممكن استخدام بدائل عنهم او التبديل فى نسبهم حسب الحاجة 
واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (23 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> الاخ الكريم
> من الممكن تركيب البوليشات بعدة طرق مختلفة وانت طلبت تركيبة لبوليش المستخدم على الطلاء الحديث للسيارات
> والتركيبة السابقة تفى بالغرض مع ملاحظة
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذنا الغالى


----------



## chemicaleng (24 أبريل 2010)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذنا الغالى


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم فى انتظار تجربتك 
اللة الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (24 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> اخى الكريم فى انتظار تجربتك
> اللة الموفق


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذى الغالى والتركيبة جيدة جدا جدا
وياريت توضحلنا لو عايز اقلل التكلفة شوية لان اللمعة الموجودة حاليا بالسوق ارخص قليلا من التركيبة التى ذكرتها
وربنا يكرمك


----------



## مازن81 (26 أبريل 2010)

استاذنا الغالي 
جزاك الله خير جزاء موضوعك قيم ولا اروع من هكذا
اسأل الله ان يبارك في علمك ويثبتك على دينه وان يحميك من الفتن ماظهر منها وما بطن
وانا استفدت من موضوعك بخصوص تركيزات الاصبغة
قد حاولت مرارا وتكرارا لكني فشلت 
وسوف اقوم بتجربة التراكيز التي ذكرتها
لكن سؤال بخصوصها ذكرت بأن الاصبغة تفيد الدهان المائي و الزيتي البطيئ الجفاف لكن التركيبة الثانية هل تمزج 
الدهان السريع الجفاف
وايضا 
في مراحل تجاربي واجهتني مشكلة هي بأنه ركبت تركيبة اصبغة عند مزجها مع الدهان تمزج بشكل جيد ويظهر لونها كالمطلوب ولكن عند العمل بها اي دهنها بالفرشاة ونتيجة الاحتكاك يصبح اللون اغمق من اللون الناتج عند المزج
ولم اعرف السبب 
مع العلم اني عندما اركب الخلطة اقوم بتحرك المواد يدويا ولا استخدم خلاط سريع 
ذكرت ذلك لك لاني شككت بأنها لم تمزج مع بعضها بشكل جيد
وجزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## مازن81 (27 أبريل 2010)

استاذي الفاضل 
نسيت في الرد ان اكتب المواد والمعايير التي استخدمتها لكي يتبين لك الخطأ والصواب في تجربتي التي استخدمتها
قبل ان اعرف المواد والنسب المذكورة في موضوعك
50% صباغ مركزة مصدره تركي
30% ميكاتول واستخدمت كحول لتمديده لانه كان سميك
20% ماء
وحصلت معي النتائج التي ذكرتها 
استشرت اشخاص كثر 
وجربت مواد كثيرة منها لاتكسال و اولماجين 
للتذكير اني اريد من الناتج ان احصل على صباغ يمزج جميع الدهانات بكل انواعها المائي الزيتي السريع والبطيئ
ومثال على ذلك منتج من شركة مصريه هي شركة mido واسم المنتج domain
لكن عبث 
ارجو منك افادتي فمشروعي هذا الصغير ابني عليه امال كبيرة
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مازن81 (29 أبريل 2010)

لم اتلقى الجواب منك 
اتمنى ان يكون سبب التأخير هوخير
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chemicaleng (29 أبريل 2010)

*universal Pigment concentrates*



مازن81 قال:


> استاذي الفاضل
> نسيت في الرد ان اكتب المواد والمعايير التي استخدمتها لكي يتبين لك الخطأ والصواب في تجربتي التي استخدمتها
> قبل ان اعرف المواد والنسب المذكورة في موضوعك
> 50% صباغ مركزة مصدره تركي
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اسف على التأخير فى الرد ولكن كنت خارج المكتب الايام الماضية 
ارجوا ان تنتبة للنقاط التالية : 
- الافضل ان تقوم بأستخدام صباغات ( تركيز 100 % ) لانك لو استخدمت المركزات التركية لن يكون المردود المالى مناسب 
- ان الهدف هو انتاج ما يشبة المركزات التركية 
- فى التراكيب السابق ذكرها كان المطلوب صباغات للدهان المائى بمختلف انواعة 
- اختلاف اللون ناتج عن عدم التشتيت الكافى للصباغ 
- ان اردت انتاج نوع universal Pigment concentrates يجب ان نستخدم مادة رابطة تذوب فى كلا من الماء والمذيبات واقترح عليك Modified polyether ketone مثلا : 
Tego® Variplus EP-UC من انتاج شركة Tego
اسئل عنة واخبرنى 
واللة الموفق


----------



## مازن81 (29 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سعدت كثيرا عندما وجدت ردك على تساؤلاتي
واتمنى ان تكون بخير
استاذي الفاضل ماذا تقصد بأن استخدم صباغات تركيز% 100 هل المقصود بها الترابات الملونة واذا كانت هي المقصود
فأن تشتيتها كما ذكرت بموضوعك بمطحنة جيدة فأنها غالية السعر والامكانيات محدودة واذا كانت الاصبغة التركية التي ذكرتها تؤدي المطلوب فأرجو منك اعلامي
وارجو منك ان تعيد ذكر النسب التقديرية لممنتجي الذي اسئلك عنه
اما بشأن المادة الرابطة فسوف اسئل عنها وهل لها اسماء اخرى فأنا من سوريا و أواجه صعوبة عند السؤال عن اي مادة لدى تجار المواد الاولية لانهم يسمونهم بأسماء غير الاسماء الكيميائية 
جزاك الله خير جزاء وأتمنى ان لاأكون قد أثقلت عليك بالأسئلة


----------



## chemicaleng (30 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
بالنسبة للاصبغة التركية ( بما انها عبارة عن معجون صباغ ) فلن تعرف نسبة المواد الصلبة بها ( الا ان حصلت على المواصفات الفنية لها ) كما انها منتج نهائى ( تستخدمة معامل الدهانات الصغيرة مثلا للتلوين ) وبالتأكيد سيكون سعرها مرتفع بالنسبة لكلفتها لذلك لا افضل العمل بها . 
وعندما قلت صباغ 100 % قصدت ( الترابات الملونة كما سميتها انت ) مع ملاحظة ان تكون فى عبوتها الاصلية واسعار الانواع المتوسطة الجودة منها تتراوح حول ال ( 8 الى 12 دولار للكيلوغرام فى سوريا ) ومن هذة الصباغات يمكنك انتاج ملونات بكلفة مقبولة وجودة اعلى .
بالنسبة للطحن من الممكن ان تصنع مطحنة بكلفة صغيرة وهى ( مطحنة برميلية ) عبارة عن برميل من الكروم تحتوى فى داخلها على كرات للطحن من السيراميك وتدور على عجلات من الكاوتشوك ويمكننى مساعدتك فى تصنيعها 
اما لو كانت الامكانيات لا تسمح فلا بأس والحل هو استعمال المركزات التركية ولكن لو امكن اعطنى اسم الشركة المنتجة لها واسمها التجارى لنرى ملائمتها للاستخدام 
واللة الموفق


----------



## مازن81 (4 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تأخرت في اطلاعك على ما فاض اليه امري بسبب تعثري في معرفة كثير من الامور من عند التجار لاأحد قدم لي العون والنصيحة لماذا لاني سوف اخذ قليلا من وقتهم وسأشتري كميات بسيطة للتجربة
لذلك لم تعلم شدة فرحي بك وبكرمك وعطائك ولا اذكر هذه الاشياء من باب المجاملة او الاطراء لكي اكسب منك المعلومة فأولا واخرا جزاك الله كل خير 
من خلال ردك الاخير لاحظت انه يوجد لغط في فهم بعض المصطلحات والتعابير وذلك لاختلاف البلدين وتسمياتهم وايضا لعلمك في مجال الكيمياء وانا لجهلي به

سيدي الفاضل
اسم الشركة المصنعة للمركزات التي استخدمتها هي 
www.bersa.com.tr
واسم المنتج
berque

عندما بدأت الفكرة لدي
نصحني اشخاص ان استخدم المنتج الذي ذكرته لانتاج مادة تلون الدهانات بأنواعها عوضا عن استخدام الترابات الملونة لصعوبة تهيئتها وطحنها لتصبح بشكل سائل
واستخدمت مع البيغمان مادة اسمها ميكاتول وانا اعرف انه ليس اسمها العلمي ولكني لم افلح في معرفته لاكتبه لك وهي مادة يعرفونها بأنها تمزج المتضادين مثلا اذا اردنا ان نمزج ماء وزيت نضيف اليها الميكاتول لكي يمزجها
وحصلت معي النتائج التي ذكرتها في الردود السابقة
اتمنى ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليك في اسئلتي 
وجزاك الله خيرا على جميع الاحوال
سوف احاول ان اضع صورة للمنتج الذي احاول ان اصنع مثله






الصورة لم تظهر بشكل واضح لكن المهم المسافة بين السهمين هي لمادة شفافة لارائحة لها وعند رج العبوة تمزج مع بعضها البعض بشكل كامل وسريع


----------



## مازن81 (9 مايو 2010)

نسأل الله ان يكون سبب التأخر في الرد علينا خير
شكرا جزيلا لك سواءا وصلت لنتيجة ام لم اصل 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (10 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم مهندسنا الكيميائى الكريم
ارجو المساعده فى كيفية صناعة التنر الخاص بدهانات الدوكو


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (11 مايو 2010)

مالك محسن مختار قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندسنا الكيميائى الكريم
> ارجو المساعده فى كيفية صناعة التنر الخاص بدهانات الدوكو


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الكريم اقرء هذان الموضوعان لى كان قد طلبته من قبل واخوى العزيز ساعدنى فيه كتير
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t188988.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t174962.html
وده طريقة لفهم التنر اما المكونات فاكيد انت هتعرف تركب التنر لو قرات الموضوعين بتمعن ولو يوجد معك اى عقبة اخبر الاخ الرائع الكيميائى او اسالنى وباذن الله هقدر افيدك والتركيبات كثيرة جدا حسب تكلفتها معك والخامات التى تحب ان تتركب منها التنر الذى تريد تركيبه
وربنا يكرمك


----------



## chemicaleng (11 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخوة الكرام محسن مختار ومحمد حسن 
تواصلكم مثال رائع على التعاون فى هذا المنتدى واقول ان الموضوعين الذان ذكرهما اخى محمد موجود بهما نقاش وافى لموضوع تصنيع التنر ولو وجد اى تسؤل اخر فسنتناقش بة وسنصل لحل بتوفيق اللة عز وجل 
وارجوا من الاخ مالك قراءة الموضوعين ونقل الحوار الى احدهما واود شكر الاخ محمد فهو بفضل اللة توصل لوضع مناسب وقد فرحت بنجاحة وادعوا اللة ان يرزقة الرزق الحلال واود من جميع الاخوة ( وانا واحد منهم ) ان يروا كيف انة وبعد توصلة لما يريد لم يبخل على احد من الاعضاء ممن يريد نفس الموضوع هذة الاخلاق هى مثال لنا جميعا يجب ان نحترمها ونحاول ان نكون مثلة 
واللة الموفق 
واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (11 مايو 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> الاخوة الكرام محسن مختار ومحمد حسن
> تواصلكم مثال رائع على التعاون فى هذا المنتدى واقول ان الموضوعين الذان ذكرهما اخى محمد موجود بهما نقاش وافى لموضوع تصنيع التنر ولو وجد اى تسؤل اخر فسنتناقش بة وسنصل لحل بتوفيق اللة عز وجل
> وارجوا من الاخ مالك قراءة الموضوعين ونقل الحوار الى احدهما واود شكر الاخ محمد فهو بفضل اللة توصل لوضع مناسب وقد فرحت بنجاحة وادعوا اللة ان يرزقة الرزق الحلال واود من جميع الاخوة ( وانا واحد منهم ) ان يروا كيف انة وبعد توصلة لما يريد لم يبخل على احد من الاعضاء ممن يريد نفس الموضوع هذة الاخلاق هى مثال لنا جميعا يجب ان نحترمها ونحاول ان نكون مثلة
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الكريم اشكرك على الكلام الجميل الذى قولته فى حقى والله انا نفسى يكون لى دور هنا فى المنتدى لكن ما باليد حيلة فانا لو كيميائى لكنت اخبرت اى احد يريد المعلومة لان الارزاق بيد الله سبحانه وتعالىوانت ياغالى مثال لذلك وربنا يجزيك كل خير عما تفعله مع الاخوة فى المنتدى


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (11 مايو 2010)

الاخ/ مالك محسن مختار 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الكريم يجب ان تسال عن المواد الخام التالية واسعارها :
تولوين_ زيلين_ تى اكس_ بيوتل اسيتات_ بيوتل جلايكول_ ميثانول_ميثيل ايثيل كيتون_ ااسيتون_ ايثيل اسيتات
وانا فى انتظار ردك بخصوص الاسعار حتى اساعدك باذن الله فى تركيبة مناسبة للتنر وربنا يباركلك


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (12 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى فى الله 
انا بجد سعيد بكم جدا على سرعة تعاونكم 
واسأل العلى العظيم ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم
واسأله سبحانه الاخلاص فى القول والعمل 
وان شاء الله ارد على حضرتك فى الاسعار قريبا جدا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (12 مايو 2010)

مالك محسن مختار قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوانى فى الله
> انا بجد سعيد بكم جدا على سرعة تعاونكم
> واسأل العلى العظيم ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم
> واسأله سبحانه الاخلاص فى القول والعمل
> وان شاء الله ارد على حضرتك فى الاسعار قريبا جدا


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الفاضل انا واخويا الكبير الكيميائى تحت امرك وما عليك الا قراءت الموضوعين فقط والفهم الجيد وباذن الله هتعرف تعمل التنر بالطريقة اللى انت تريدها وانا فى انتظارك باذن الله


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (12 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم 
عفوا لم افلح فى جلب كل الاسعار
فقط الزيلين والاسيتون والميثانول
وهم على التوالى سعر الطن 
9000-5500-3250
واعتقد ان هذة الاسعار مبالغ فيها جدا
فى انتظار مساعدتك اخى محمد وجزاك الله خيرا 
شاكرا لك حسن تعاونك


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (12 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم محمد
للاسف لم افلح فى معرفة اسعار الخامات
وانتظر منك المساعده 
وما اريد تصنيعه بالخص هو تنر خاص بالدوكو وبالتحديد منتج اسمه سترونجر 
ولو بالامكان الاتصال تليفونيا اون شكر جدا
رقمى هو (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى مالك
اقرء الموضوعين جيدا بعد ذلك قرر نوع التنر الذى تريد لان التركيبات كثيرة جدا وتحتاج اولا لفهم المذيبات اولا ثم تحدد النوع الذى تريده اما الاسعار فهى غير صحيحة ومغالى فيها جدا وللاسف مينفعش اكتب لك اسامى موزعى المذيبات هنا فى المنتدى ولكن سارسله لك على الخاص باذن الله ولاتقلق مع انى شغال فى نفس المجال بس باذن الله اقدر افيدك واساعدك فى الوصول لتركيبة جيدة وربنا يوفقك باذن الله لان الارزاق بيد الله وباذن الله سوف تصبح ذو شان باذن الله
اخوك محمد من الاسكندرية


----------



## chemicaleng (13 مايو 2010)

*طلاء مانع للصدأ يعتمد على اكسيد الحديد الاحمر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
انواع الطلاء المانع للصدأ كثيرة جدا والبرايمر ( طلاء يعتمد على الالكيد واكسيد الحديد الاحمر ) هو واحد من اقدم الانواع ( تتم الحماية عبر تكوين جبهة دفاع ضد اختراق الماء للدهان حيث تصطف جزيئات اكسيد الحديد الاحمر الناعمة والمفلطحة فى صفوف لتذيد من قوة الدهان وتمنع تسرب الماء من خلالة ) ولتركيب دهان مضاد للصدا من هذا النوع يراعى التالى :
- ان يختبر اكسيد الحديد بتزويبة فى الماء ولو حصلنا على درجة حموضة حامضية لا نستعمل هذا النوع 
- يجب ان يكون ناعم جدا ولا يحتوى على حبيبات اكبر من 15 ميكرون لان وجودها سيضعف الدهان 
- من الممكن استعمال اكسيد الزنك بنسبة بسيطة ( 2- 3 % ) لتساعد على منع التأكل 
- ممكن استعمال سيليكات الماغنسيوم كمادة مالئة ( فى حدود 15 % ) 
- ممكن استعمال الكيد متوسط او طويل ( محتوى الانهيدريد من 25 الى 35 % ) لاى من زيت الصويا او بذر الكتان 
ومن المهم ان يكون الفلم المتكون خالى من علامات الفرشاة حتى لا تضعف الدهان ويتمكن الماء من الوصول للحديد ونصل لذلط بأختيار نوع الكيد جيد وممكن اضافة احد الملدنات من انواع الفتالات المختلفة 
والتركيبة المقترحة التى تلائم المواصفات القياسية هى :
- اكسيد حديد احمر ناعم (ميكرونى ) 25 % 
- اصفر الزنك 1 %
- اكسيد الزنك 2 % 
- سيليكات ماغنسيوم 14 % 
- المواد الصلبة للالكيد 22 % 
- نفط معدنى ( متضمن نفط الالكيد ) 33 % 
- وجففات وملدنات ومساعد انتشار 3 % 
وفى هذا النوع ال (pvc) او ما يعرف التركيز الحجمى للصباغ هو فى حدود 35 % 

اود الايضاح الى ان كلفة هذا المنتج عالية لكن جودتة عالية وممكن ان تجد فى الاسواق من يلون كربونات الكالسيوم لينتج منها البرايمر وهذا غش ولا يمكن اضافة كربونات الكالسيوم لهذا النوع ابدا لانها ورغم قلويتها تمتص الماء مما سيضعف الدهان عند التعرض للماء كما ستتسبب بتشققة 
والله الموفق


----------



## مازن81 (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وركاته
استاذي الكيميائي 
لم ترد على استفساراتي الماضية رجائي منك ان تتحملني قليلا بسبب ضعفي في امور الكيمياء وتقدر مااعانيه من معرفة المواد من خلال التجار وما هو تقديرك للمنتج للشركة التي ذكرتها لك هل هو ذو فائدة لمشروعي 
ودائما جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسدالاسد (18 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من حضرتكم التكرم إن امكن بتزويدي بالمعلومات الكامله عن طريقة تصنيع معجونة الحديد للسيارات مع توضيح اسماء المواد بشكل واضح ومفهوم , ونوع المنشف وإن امكن طريقة تصنيعه . وجزاكم الله عني كل خير ....................*​


----------



## chemicaleng (18 مايو 2010)

*معجون حديد للسيارات*



اسدالاسد قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ارجو من حضرتكم التكرم إن امكن بتزويدي بالمعلومات الكامله عن طريقة تصنيع معجونة الحديد للسيارات مع توضيح اسماء المواد بشكل واضح ومفهوم , ونوع المنشف وإن امكن طريقة تصنيعه . وجزاكم الله عني كل خير ....................*​



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الفاضل ارجوا منك مراجعة قرأة نفس الموضوع فقد طلب احد الاخوة سابقا نفس الطلب 
وبعد قراءة الموضوع ( اعتقد فى الصفحة رقم 5 ) ممكن ان نبدأ من حيث توقف الحديث وفى انمتظار ردك 
الله الموفق


----------



## مازن81 (19 مايو 2010)

الاستاذ الكيميائي 
لم ترد على تساؤلاتي ولم اعرف السبب 
ان كان انتهى الحوار فقد كنت اتمنى منك ان تعلمني بذلك ولا تجعلني انتظر 
على كل حال شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chemicaleng (19 مايو 2010)

مازن81 قال:


> الاستاذ الكيميائي
> لم ترد على تساؤلاتي ولم اعرف السبب
> ان كان انتهى الحوار فقد كنت اتمنى منك ان تعلمني بذلك ولا تجعلني انتظر
> على كل حال شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله خيرا



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم 
بحثت عن المواصفات لمركز الصباغ التركى ولم احصل عليها فأرسلت اسمها لصديق فى تركيا ليحضرها لى وقد تحدثت معة الان واخبرنى انة سيرسلها لى حين الحصول عليها 
وحتى لا نضيع المذيد من الوقت هل ممكن ان تخبرنى هل المركزات التركية ( بدون اى اضافات ) تعمل على الثلاث انواع من الدهانات ( الزيتية - المائى - النتروسيللوز ) ممكن ان تجربها وتخبرنى بالنتيجة 
واسف على التأخير 
وانا كنت قد كتبت لك رد اعتذار عن التأخير ولكن حين راجعت الردود الان وجدت انة لم يصل 
واسف مرة اخرى اخى الكريم مازن 
الله الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (19 مايو 2010)

*الاخ الكريم اسد الاسد*



chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اخى الفاضل ارجوا منك مراجعة قرأة نفس الموضوع فقد طلب احد الاخوة سابقا نفس الطلب
> وبعد قراءة الموضوع ( اعتقد فى الصفحة رقم 5 ) ممكن ان نبدأ من حيث توقف الحديث وفى انمتظار ردك
> الله الموفق



السلام عليسكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم 
ما زلت فى انتظار ردك 
الله الموفق


----------



## osama-chemist (20 مايو 2010)

الشكر كل الشكر للموضوع الشيق 

جزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## مازن81 (24 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لم تعلم كم غمرتني الفرحة والسعادة عندما وجدت ردك علي وعلمت سبب التأخر وكما علمنا رسولنا الكريم فأن افضل ما اشكرك به ان اقول لك جزاك الله خير جزاء مع وجود الدعوات في ظهر الغيب
اخي الكيميائي
جربت ان اخلط البيغمان مع جميع انواع الدهانات فكانت النتائج انه خلط مع الدهان البطيئ والسريع لكن بكثير من التحريك بعكس المائي الذي امتزج معه بشكل سريع


----------



## محمود 79 (18 يونيو 2010)

الحمد والشكر لله الذي هيء للمسلمين مثل هذه العقول 
واشكركم جميعا على هذا التعاون الذي قل ما نشاهده في ايامنا هذه 
جزاكم الله عني وعن جميع من استفاد من هذا البحث الرائع 
ارجو ان يدوم هذا التعاون العربي


----------



## mazenmarouf (22 يونيو 2010)

*vip*

عزيزي chemicaleng انا مازن من فلسطين و اود مراسلتي على بريدي الالكتروني (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة) للضرورة القصوى اذا تكرمت.


----------



## mazenmarouf (22 يونيو 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## السعيد رضا (24 يونيو 2010)

*سؤال لاهل الخبرة"مذيب لطلاء الثلاجات*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​عاوز مذيب لازالة طلاء الثلاجات وطريقة تصنيعة​


----------



## samers78 (26 يونيو 2010)

أريد المادة التي تذيب شمع البرافين والمادة التي تخلط الشموع بالماء والمادة التي تخلط الزيت بالماء


----------



## mahdi mohamed (26 يونيو 2010)

المطلوب معرفة الاجهزة المستخدمة فى صناعة البويات الخاصة بالمبانى والمواد المستخدمة


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (27 يونيو 2010)

samers78 قال:


> أريد المادة التي تذيب شمع البرافين والمادة التي تخلط الشموع بالماء والمادة التي تخلط الزيت بالماء


السلام عليكم التولوين هو المذيب الذى يذيب الشمع


----------



## chemistahmedfathy (27 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى
اشركم على المجهود الرائع واسال الله ان يجعل ميزان اعمالكم فى صحيفه حسناتكم يوم القيامه . لو سمحتم كنت اود معرفه كيفيه تركيب دهان الدوكو من البدايه الى النهائيه بافضل تركيبه اقتصاديه وبافضل المكونات وارجو توضيحها توضيح مفصل وكنت اريد ان اسال هل اذا تركت ايميلى للتواصل مع الاخوان مقبول او غير مقبول ؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## samers78 (28 يونيو 2010)

أخي الكريم شكر لك ماهي المادة التي تخلط الشمع بالماء بشكل كامل دون أن تتجمد بعد أن تبرد


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (30 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
المادة التى تخلط الماء مع المذيب أو مع الشمع الذائب فى المذيب هى : 
triethanolamine


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (30 يونيو 2010)

chemistahmedfathy قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوانى
> اشركم على المجهود الرائع واسال الله ان يجعل ميزان اعمالكم فى صحيفه حسناتكم يوم القيامه . لو سمحتم كنت اود معرفه كيفيه تركيب دهان الدوكو من البدايه الى النهائيه بافضل تركيبه اقتصاديه وبافضل المكونات وارجو توضيحها توضيح مفصل وكنت اريد ان اسال هل اذا تركت ايميلى للتواصل مع الاخوان مقبول او غير مقبول ؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا


 السلام عليكم اخى الكريم الموضوع اللى انت تريده موجود باستفاضة فى الصفحات الاولى للموضوع وربنا يوفقك


----------



## samers78 (1 يوليو 2010)

أخي الكريم شكر لك نرجو منك توضيح المادة الخالطة للشمع مع الماء ومماتتركب


----------



## المغربي المسلم (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي ان شاء الله يكون خير في امتنا ونتقدم ونزاحم الغرب في التقدم العلمي


----------



## chemistahmedfathy (3 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لو سمحتكم كان عندى سؤال فى مجال دهانات الدوكو , عند صناعه ورنيش الدوكو واضافه البيوتايل اسيتات بنسبه معينه مه التولوين على النتروسليلوز فانه يذوب , بينما اذا وضعنا كميات اكبر من التولوين مع تثبيت كميه البيوتايل اسيتات فاننا نجد ان النترو قد تكون فى شكل هولامى وحدث له نوع من (الكلكعه) بينما عند اضافه البيوتايل اسيتات مره اخره فان هذا التكلكع من النتر يذوب مره اخرى افيدونى فى السبب افادكم الله 
وجزاكم الله عنى كل الخير


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (3 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
السبب فى ذلك أن ال butyl acetate يعتبر من المذيبات الفعالة ( active solvent ) أما ال tolune فهو مادة مالئة فقط


----------



## chemistahmedfathy (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى محمد حسن توكه واخى محمد اسماعيل السيد واسال الله ان يعلمكم ما ينفعكم وان ينفعكم بما علمكم
كان عندى مشكله اخوتى انى وضعت بالخطاء ريزن لونج فى ورنيش الدوكو بدال الريزن شورت فما الحل لاصلاح هذه المشكله علما بانى لم اعرف المشكله الا بعد وضع البيست على الورنيش وخلطهم معا وظهور طبقه زيتيه على سطح الدوكو علما بان الخطله 300 كجم فكيف اتخلص من الريزن الللونج او على الاقل كيف استفيد بهذه الكميه الكبيره باى طريقه انقذونى ارجوكم


----------



## chemicaleng (6 يوليو 2010)

chemistahmedfathy قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى محمد حسن توكه واخى محمد اسماعيل السيد واسال الله ان يعلمكم ما ينفعكم وان ينفعكم بما علمكم
> كان عندى مشكله اخوتى انى وضعت بالخطاء ريزن لونج فى ورنيش الدوكو بدال الريزن شورت فما الحل لاصلاح هذه المشكله علما بانى لم اعرف المشكله الا بعد وضع البيست على الورنيش وخلطهم معا وظهور طبقه زيتيه على سطح الدوكو علما بان الخطله 300 كجم فكيف اتخلص من الريزن الللونج او على الاقل كيف استفيد بهذه الكميه الكبيره باى طريقه انقذونى ارجوكم



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم 
الرجاء ارسال الكميات المضافة من المواد فى الخلطه المذكورة واسمائها حتى نتمكن من مساعدتك وان كان الحل لن يخرج عن النقاط التالية :
- محاولة اتمام الخلطة وان كان الحصول على شفافية اللكر صعب فمن الممكن تحويلها الى بوية بلون اغمق حتى نتجاوز موضوع الشفافيه .
- محاوله فصلها الى نصفين وجمع الريزين البطىء واكمال خلطة السريع وحدها واستعمال الريزين البطىء فى احد المعاجين او الدهانات البطيئة .
الله الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (6 يوليو 2010)

samers78 قال:


> أخي الكريم شكر لك نرجو منك توضيح المادة الخالطة للشمع مع الماء ومماتتركب



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الفاضل لا توجد مادة من الممكن ان تخلط الشمع بالماء ليصبح محلول ولكن من الممكن استعمال احد المواد النشطة سطحيا ( المشتتات ) وذلك لعمل مستحلب للشمع فى الماء او مستحلب للماء فى الشمع كما فى صناعة الكريمات مثلا او اللوشن يعتمد نوع وكمية المادة على نوع الشمع حيث يوجد عدة اصناف منة طبيعية او بتروليه او صناعية وعلى نسبة الماء ونسبة الشمع المراد اضافتها 
الله الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (6 يوليو 2010)

chemistahmedfathy قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى محمد حسن توكه واخى محمد اسماعيل السيد واسال الله ان يعلمكم ما ينفعكم وان ينفعكم بما علمكم
> كان عندى مشكله اخوتى انى وضعت بالخطاء ريزن لونج فى ورنيش الدوكو بدال الريزن شورت فما الحل لاصلاح هذه المشكله علما بانى لم اعرف المشكله الا بعد وضع البيست على الورنيش وخلطهم معا وظهور طبقه زيتيه على سطح الدوكو علما بان الخطله 300 كجم فكيف اتخلص من الريزن الللونج او على الاقل كيف استفيد بهذه الكميه الكبيره باى طريقه انقذونى ارجوكم


السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم واخوناchemicaleng رد عليك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## chemistahmedfathy (8 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم 
الرجاء ارسال الكميات المضافة من المواد فى الخلطه المذكورة واسمائها حتى نتمكن من مساعدتك وان كان الحل لن يخرج عن النقاط التالية :
- محاولة اتمام الخلطة وان كان الحصول على شفافية اللكر صعب فمن الممكن تحويلها الى بوية بلون اغمق حتى نتجاوز موضوع الشفافيه .
- محاوله فصلها الى نصفين وجمع الريزين البطىء واكمال خلطة السريع وحدها واستعمال الريزين البطىء فى احد المعاجين او الدهانات البطيئة .
الله الموفق

جزاك الله عنى خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه
*


----------



## chemistahmedfathy (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## chemistahmedfathy (8 يوليو 2010)

:20:


chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
> اخى الكريم
> الرجاء ارسال الكميات المضافة من المواد فى الخلطه المذكورة واسمائها حتى نتمكن من مساعدتك وان كان الحل لن يخرج عن النقاط التالية :
> - محاولة اتمام الخلطة وان كان الحصول على شفافية اللكر صعب فمن الممكن تحويلها الى بوية بلون اغمق حتى نتجاوز موضوع الشفافيه .
> ...


 جزاك الله عنى خيرا وزادك علما نافعا وقلبا خاشعا ولسانك زاكرا وجسدا على البلاء صابرا


----------



## chemistahmedfathy (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لو سمحتم كنت عايز اعرف الفرق بين الريزن اللونج والشورت والميديوم واستخدام كل واحد منهم وجزاكم الله عنى خيرا


----------



## chemicaleng (11 يوليو 2010)

chemistahmedfathy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> لو سمحتم كنت عايز اعرف الفرق بين الريزن اللونج والشورت والميديوم واستخدام كل واحد منهم وجزاكم الله عنى خيرا



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم فى ملخص سريع سأحاول تعربف كل نوع منهم واعتقد ان المقصود هو الالكيد :
يتكون الالكيد عامه من ثلاث مواد رئيسيه هى :
- الزيت : زيت نباتى مثل الصويا او الكتان او دوار الشمس او الخروع او .... او الاحماض الدهنية لاحد هذة الزيوت 
- كحول متعدد : كحول ثلاثى الهيدروكيل او خماسى 
- حمض عضوى متعدد : اشهر الانواع هو حمض الفتاليك ويستخدم على صوره انهيدريد الحمض 
تختلف نسبه الزيت فى الالكيد من نوع لاخر وهى التى تحدد مسماة كما يلى والنسبه ليس لها حدود واضحه ولكن هى تقريبيه :
- نسبه الزيت من 25 الى حوالى 40 % يكون ريزين الالكيد القصير ويكون غير جفوف ( يستخدم كملدن لبعض الانواع الاخرى ) او جفوف ويستخدم غالبا للدهانات التى تطبق بطريقة البخ حيث ان هذة الانواع غالبا ما تأتى فى مذيب سريع التطاير وبالتالى لا تصلح للدهان بالفرشاه او الرول 
- نسبه الزيت من 40 الى 54 % يكون ريزين الالكيد المتوسط وهى اكبر مجموعه من الالكيدات من الممكن تطويعها لمنتجات مختلفه 
نسبة الزيت حول ال 60 % الالكيد الطويل ( البطىء ) وهو الذى ينتج منه البويات المنزليه العاديه 

ويلاحظ انه من الممكن ان تجرى الكثير من التعديلات على الالكيد خلال انتاجه لنوجهه لمنتج معين مثل الالكيد المنخفض الحموضه مثلا لانتاج الدهانات التى تحتوى على صباغات معدنية ( الومنيوم ) والهدف من اكسده الالمونيوم حتى لا يتغير لون الدهان ويميل للسواد بالوقت .
ارجوا ان تكون المعلومات كافية ولو هناك مذيد من الاستفسارات ارجوا طلبها 
الله الموفق


----------



## chemistahmedfathy (12 يوليو 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اخى الكريم فى ملخص سريع سأحاول تعربف كل نوع منهم واعتقد ان المقصود هو الالكيد :
> يتكون الالكيد عامه من ثلاث مواد رئيسيه هى :
> - الزيت : زيت نباتى مثل الصويا او الكتان او دوار الشمس او الخروع او .... او الاحماض الدهنية لاحد هذة الزيوت
> ...



جزالك الله اخى الكريم عنى خيرا وزادك علما نافعا وقلبا خاشعا وبارك لك فى اسرتك وعلمك ومالك 
كان عندى اخى الكريم سؤال حول معجون الحديد هل هناك مذيب له يعنى المعجون كامل بعد اضافه المصلب للفيبر وجفافه جفاف كامل هل هناك مذيب لهذا ؟ وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السعيد رضا (12 يوليو 2010)

لو سمحتو حد يقولى اسم المشتت دة اية​ 
مشتت ( النوع المستعمل فى دهانات الالكيد وهو صابون لاحد المعادن غالبا):20:


----------



## chemicaleng (12 يوليو 2010)

السعيد رضا قال:


> لو سمحتو حد يقولى اسم المشتت دة اية​
> مشتت ( النوع المستعمل فى دهانات الالكيد وهو صابون لاحد المعادن غالبا):20:



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
اعتقد ان هناك تداخل بين نوعين من الاضافات وهما :
اولا : المشتتات والمبللات (wetting and dispersing agents ) وهى مهمة لسببين هما رفع كفاءة الطحن وثباته بالتخزين لمنع تجمع الصباغ وترسيبه بالجالون او انفصاله وتجمعه على سطح الجالون عند التخزين وهذا النوع من الاضافات يكون اما انيونى ( سلفونات الدهون الكحوليه - الالكيل سلفونات - الاحماض الدهنيه واملاحهم ) او كاتيونى ( املاح المينات الدهنيه - واملاح الامونيا الرباعيه ) او متعادل ( اوليل امينو اوليال ) من وجهه نظر الشحنات التى يحملها وعند استعمال هذة الاضافات يجب الحذر فى تحديد نسبها بالتجربة ومساعدة الصانع الاصلى لها حيث ان زيادتها تؤدى لعكس عملها .
ثانيا : محسنات اللزوجه ومنع الترسب ( anti-settling & anti-sag and bodying agents ) واشهرها صابون الالومنيوم ( aluminium soaps ) مثل ستيرات الالومنيوم والتى تكون جيل مع الهيدروكربونات الموجوده كمذيب للالكيد وتختلف قوة الجيل وسماكته بأختلاف نسبه الالومنيوم ( من 6 الى اكثر من 9 % معدن الومنيوم فى الصابون ) ويجب ملاحظة انه عند استخدام هذة الاضافه يجب تثبيت الجل وذلك بأستخدام مذيب قطبى مثل الكليكول ايثر مثلا لمنع زيادة اللزوجه بالوقت عند التخزين .
ارجوا ان اكون استطعت توصيل الفكرة ويوجد الاف من الاسماء التجاريه المتوفرة فى الاسواق ولكن يجب دراسه الاضافات بحذر وتجربتها لانها مكلفه ومؤثرة فى نسب صغيره جدا
الله الموفق


----------



## السعيد رضا (12 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراا*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
اعتقد ان هناك تداخل بين نوعين من الاضافات وهما :
اولا : المشتتات والمبللات (wetting and dispersing agents ) وهى مهمة لسببين هما رفع كفاءة الطحن وثباته بالتخزين لمنع تجمع الصباغ وترسيبه بالجالون او انفصاله وتجمعه على سطح الجالون عند التخزين وهذا النوع من الاضافات يكون اما انيونى ( سلفونات الدهون الكحوليه - الالكيل سلفونات - الاحماض الدهنيه واملاحهم ) او كاتيونى ( املاح المينات الدهنيه - واملاح الامونيا الرباعيه ) او متعادل ( اوليل امينو اوليال ) من وجهه نظر الشحنات التى يحملها وعند استعمال هذة الاضافات يجب الحذر فى تحديد نسبها بالتجربة ومساعدة الصانع الاصلى لها حيث ان زيادتها تؤدى لعكس عملها .
ثانيا : محسنات اللزوجه ومنع الترسب ( anti-settling & anti-sag and bodying agents ) واشهرها صابون الالومنيوم ( aluminium soaps ) مثل ستيرات الالومنيوم والتى تكون جيل مع الهيدروكربونات الموجوده كمذيب للالكيد وتختلف قوة الجيل وسماكته بأختلاف نسبه الالومنيوم ( من 6 الى اكثر من 9 % معدن الومنيوم فى الصابون ) ويجب ملاحظة انه عند استخدام هذة الاضافه يجب تثبيت الجل وذلك بأستخدام مذيب قطبى مثل الكليكول ايثر مثلا لمنع زيادة اللزوجه بالوقت عند التخزين .
ارجوا ان اكون استطعت توصيل الفكرة ويوجد الاف من الاسماء التجاريه المتوفرة فى الاسواق ولكن يجب دراسه الاضافات بحذر وتجربتها لانها مكلفه ومؤثرة فى نسب صغيره جدا
الله الموفق

أخىchemicaleng جزلك الله خيراا فى توصيل المعلومة وجعلها فى ميزانك 
ولو سمحت ممكن تعطينى بعض الاسماء التجارية للمشتت(النوع المستعمل فى دهانات الالكيد وهو صابون لاحد المعادن غالبا):85:
​ 
​


----------



## chemicaleng (13 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الفاضل 
مرفق ملفين يحتويان على المواصفات الفنيه وحدود الاستخدام لمجموعتين من المشتتات الخاصه بالدهان المحتوى على مذيبات والمجموعتان هما : 
- ANTI-TERRA وهو 
High Molecular Weight Wetting and Dispersing Additives for Solvent-Borne Systems
- DISPERBYK وهو 
Wetting and Dispersing Additives for Solvent-Borne and Solvent-Free Systems
وهما من انتاج واحده من اكبر شركات الاضافات فى العالم شركه ( BYK ) وموقعها على الانترنت تصل له من خلال الرابط التالى www.byk.com 
والله الموفق


----------



## السعيد رضا (13 يوليو 2010)

أخى الفاضل​أولا انا متشكر جدا على اهتمامك بالموضوع وسرعة ردك
ولو سمحت لى بالنسبة للتركيبة مزيل البويات انا جربتها بس الزوجة خفيفة ولو زودت التيلوز مش بيدوب على فكرة أنا مستخدم مشتت حمضى ممكن توضح لى :34:​​


----------



## الخزامة (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا المواضيع كانت مهمة بالنسبة لي وقيمة جدا لكن اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء ممكن تزويدي بعلومات عن تجربة لصناعة المعجونة المائية والناعمة وليست معجونة السيارات المذكورة سابقا ولكم مني جزيل الشكرعلى حسن التعاون


----------



## chemicaleng (13 يوليو 2010)

السعيد رضا قال:


> أخى الفاضل​أولا انا متشكر جدا على اهتمامك بالموضوع وسرعة ردك
> ولو سمحت لى بالنسبة للتركيبة مزيل البويات انا جربتها بس الزوجة خفيفة ولو زودت التيلوز مش بيدوب على فكرة أنا مستخدم مشتت حمضى ممكن توضح لى :34:​​



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخ الكريم اولا هناك استفسار عن نوع التيلوز الذى استخدمته هل هو نفس النوع الموجود بالتركيبه وهو ( Tylose® MB 60000 P2 ) او بديل مطابق له علما انه مرفق مع هذه المشاركه ملف به موافات هذا النوع الفنيه يمكنك الاطلاع عليه.
اما عن زيادة اللزوجه فمن الممكن زياده نسبه التيلوز من 1.5 % الى 2 % ستزيد اللزوجه بنسبه حوالى 20 % او من الممكن زياده كميه الشمع من 0.5 % الى 0.75 % وان كنت افضل زياده التيلوز على ان تتم الزياده فى اثناء خطوات التصنيع حسب ترتيبها المذكور ولا تضاف فى النهايه حيث ان اضافه التيلوز بعد انتهاء التركيبه سينتج عنه تكون تكتلات غير ذائبه ومن المستحسن ان تته اضافه التيلوز على شكل رشات خفيفه ولا يسكب مره واحده حيث يساعد رشه بهدوء على سرعه اذابته.
وتختلف النسبه بأختلاف درجه حراره البلد الذى سيستهلك به المنتج كما ان لزوجه هذا النوع لا بد ان تكون مقبوله للاستخدام بالبخ اى ان اللزوجه العاليه غير مقبوله ( لانه لا يخفف بل يستخدم مباشره من العبوة ) لذلك ارجوا منك قبل التغيير فى درجه اللزوجه ان تجرب المنتج بالفرشاه وبالبخ وترى نتيجه المزيل من ناحيه ازاله الدهان ونتحدث فى زياده اللزوجه بعد ذلك .
الله الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (13 يوليو 2010)

*معجون للجدران ( ناعم للطبقات الرقيقه )*



الخزامة قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا المواضيع كانت مهمة بالنسبة لي وقيمة جدا لكن اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء ممكن تزويدي بعلومات عن تجربة لصناعة المعجونة المائية والناعمة وليست معجونة السيارات المذكورة سابقا ولكم مني جزيل الشكرعلى حسن التعاون



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
النقاط التى يجب مراعاتها عند تركيب معجونه الجدران من الاساس المائى هى : 
- استخدام مسمك تيلوز ذو لزوجه منخفضه الى لزوجه متوسطه من النوع ( Tylose H- and Tylose MH-types ) وعدم استخدام التيلوز ذو اللزوجات العاليه المستخدم فى الدهانات الاخرى وممكن استخدام احد الانواع التاليه مثلا : 
- H 15000 YP2
- MH 6000 YP4
وذلك للحصول على قوام جيد رغم ان الكميه ستكون اكبر لكنها ضروره للحفاظ على الجوده.
- ممكن استخدام غراء البولى فينيل اسيتات وهو جيد ويقلل الكلفه لو ان المعجون سيستخدم على جدران داخليه غير معرضه للامطار وفى مستويات رطوبه منخفضه حيث ان العيب الوحيد لهذا النوع من الغراء هو ضعف مقاومته للماء ولكنه يعطى نتيجه ممتازة بنسب مقبوله ويوجد منه العديد من الانواع ويجب معرفه مواصفات النوع الذى ستستخدمه ( اقل درجه لتكون الفيلم ودرجه التزجج له ) لانه من الواجنب تعديلها فى حال كانت مرتفعه وذلك بأضافه احد انواع الفتالات مثل ( DOP ) ولو كان الوزن الجزيئى للغراء متوسط يكون افضل وفى حال الرغبه فى عمل معجون جدران يتحمل الرطوبه يجب استخدام ستايرين اكريليك او احد الكوبوليمرات للبولى فينيل اسيتات مع الفيوفا مثلا ( والدارج تحت اسم C26 غالبا ) .
- المشتت المستخدم فى حال استعمال البولى فينيل اسيتات يكون تريبولى فوسفات فهو الانسب اما فى حال استخدام غراء اخر فممكن استعمال مشتت اكريليكى او خلافه.
- كربونات الكالسيوم المستخدمه تكون ناعمه جدا ( اقل من 10 ميكرون ) ولها تدرج مقبول ومن الممكن اضافه نسبه من التلك لتحسين القوام فى حدود 5 % .
- ثانى اكسيد التيتانيم يضاف بنسبه من 8 الى 10 % ولا داعى لوضع نسبه اكبر.
- نسبه الموادالصلبه المناسبه هى فى حدود من 72 وحتى 80 %.

اما الامر الاساسى فهو العجان المستخدم حيث ان عجان شبيه بعجان الدقيق ( للخبز ) ذو سرعه منخفضه هو مناسب وان كان يحتوى على خلاص سريع لتحريك التيلوز والاضافات واكسيد التيتانيوم فى البدايه يكون مناسبا جدا او من الممكن ان يخلط التيلوز والماء والاضافات مع التيتانيوم على خلاط الدهانات السريع ثم ينقل للعجان لاتمام الخلط واضافه البودرات الباقيه ( كربونات الكالسيوم والتلك ان وجد ) واكمال العمل للنهايه.
والان هذة نسب تقريبيه من الممكن البدء منها ولكن تتغير حسب المواصفه المطلوبه : 
- من 18 الى 20 % ماء 
- من 0.3 الى 0.5 % تيلوز ( Tylose H- and Tylose MH-types ) 
التقليب بسرعه لحل التيلوز واضافة التالى مع التقليب لمدة نصف ساعه 
- مقدار قليل من الامونيا ( ماء النشادر ) فى حدود ربع كيلو للطن من المعجون 
- من 2 الى 4 كيلو للطن مشتت حسب نوع الغراء المستخدم 
- من 8 الى 10 % ثانى اكسيد التيتانيوم ( صباغ ابيض ) 
- مانع رغوه كميه بسيطه فى حدود نصف كيلو للطن 
بعد تمام الخلط يشغل السرعه البطيئه للخلاط او تنقل الخلطه السابقه للعجان ذو سرعه بطيئه فى حدود 50 الى 100 دوره فى الدقيقه ويضاف كربونات الكالسيوم الناعم وهى حوالى 550 الى 600 كجم للطن وممكن استبدال جزء فى حدود 50 كيلو جرام للطن بالتلك الناعم ويضاف الغراء اثناء اضافه الكربونات على التوالى وكميه الغراء فى حدود من 10 الى 15 % حسب مواصفه الغراء وفى حال استعمال غراء البولى فينيل اسيتات يفضل اضافة كميه ال ( DOP ) من البدايه كلها وهى فى حدود 5 % من وزن الغراء ويتم احتساب الكميه المناسبه حسب نوع الغراء. 
- ممكن اضافه كميه من التكسابون ( 2 الى 3 كيلو للطن ) لتحسين خواصه عند الاستخدام على سكينه سحب المعجون او كميهه من زيت الكتان لنفس الهدف.
يضاف احد موانع العفن المتوفرة فى حدود 1 كيلو جرام للطن 

الله الموفق


----------



## السعيد رضا (13 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بالنسبة للتيلوز فهو Tylose® MB 100000 P2 ) 
أما بالنسبة للمشتت فهو حامضى


----------



## chemicaleng (14 يوليو 2010)

السعيد رضا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> بالنسبة للتيلوز فهو tylose® mb 100000 p2 )
> أما بالنسبة للمشتت فهو حامضى



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
تأكد من اسم التيلوز المستخدم لانه حسب معلوماتى لا تنتج شركه تيلوز هذا الرقم ولكن تنتج لمزيل الدهانات نوعين هما :
- mb 60000 p2 وهو مخصص لاسواق الدول العربيه 
- mot 60000 yp4 
ولكن التيلوز بدرجه لزوجه 100000 ينتج تحت الرقم 
- hs 100000 yp2 
- h 100000 yp2 
وهما مخصصين للدهانات المائيه 
فهل من الممكن ان تتأكد من اسم التيلوز كاملا ؟
وفى انتظار ردك اخى الكريم 
الله الموفق *


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (14 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا الغالى وربنا يبارك لك عما تقدمه


----------



## السعيد رضا (14 يوليو 2010)

رقم التيلوز h 100000 yp2 الى انا استخدمتة
بس فية موجود فى السوق hp60000
أنا دورت mb 60000 p2 مش موجود انا بحثت عنة عند تجار الكيماويات فى العتبة مش موجود
ولو مش موجود فية بديل


----------



## السعيد رضا (14 يوليو 2010)

فى انتظار ردك أخى الكريم


----------



## مازن81 (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا جزاء كل من ملك المعلومة وبلغها 
واستاذنا chemicaleng بارك الله فيك وفي علمك
لم يصلني رد منك حول الاصبغة التركية وتأخر كثيرا مع التماسنا للعذر لك 
ربما شككت في نفسي اني لم استطع ان اوصل فكرة غايتي لك
المهم اريد ان انتج صباغات تخلط مع جميع انواع الدهانات المائي والزيتي السريع والبطيئ باستخدام مركزات الوان وذلك لتفادي عملية الطحن لصعوبة ذلك بالنسبة الي .
اذا امكن اريد معرفة التركيبة بالنسب
وجزاك الله خيرا انت والقائمين على هذا المنتدى


----------



## samers78 (15 يوليو 2010)

أخي الكريم شكر لك الشمع المستخدم لدي البرافبن والكرنوبا ما هو أسم المشتت المناسب ولو سمحت ماهي طرق صنع الورنيش الملمع للأحذية


----------



## السعيد رضا (18 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك اخي الكريم chemicaleng ومنتظر ردك


----------



## عبد الناصرالساعاتي (19 يوليو 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وركاته أنا أنشئ..._

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وركاته _

_أنا أنشئ مصنع لانتاج الدهانات الزيتية والمائية والمعاجين _
_هل تستطيع افادتتنا بفورملات تركيب الدهان _
_ولكم الشكر _
_وجزاكم الله خيرا" _


----------



## chemicaleng (19 يوليو 2010)

عبد الناصرالساعاتي قال:


> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وركاته أنا أنشئ..._
> 
> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وركاته _
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
اتمنى لك التوفيق فى مشروعك انشاء الله واتمنى ان تمدنى ببعض المعلومات :
- فى اى دوله ستقيم مشروعك 
- هل هناك دراسه للسوق 
- حجم المعمل التقريبى ( المساحه - المعدات والماكينات وهل تم شرائها ام فى فتره الاعداد ... ) 
- المنتجات التى تريد البدء بأنتاجها فى الفترة الاولى ( يفضل ان تكون الاسهل فى التسويق) 
- وان لم يكن هناك تحفظ من طرفك اخبرنا بحج رأس المال الذى تنوى استثمارة فى المشروع 

وانا حاضر للمساعدة بما يمكننى ومن الممكن ان نحاول ان نجعل مشروعك نموذج لمن يريد الدخول لصناعه الدهانات.
الله الموفق


----------



## chemistahmedfathy (21 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لو سمحتم كان عندى سؤال عن التغطيه انا دلوقتى باخد الفيلم على الزجاج وبشوف مدى نفازيه الضوء له او كشف اى جسم خلف الفيلم هل ده المقصود بالتغطيه وما الفرق بين التغطيه ومعامل التغطيه وهل البيجمنت وظيفته فقط التلوين او له وظيفه اخرى 
وجزاكم الله عنى وعن جميع المسلمين خيرا


----------



## بلانش (1 أغسطس 2010)

ارجوا افادتى عند ضافة المشتت للدهانات المائية واستعمالى للا سترين اكليريك تتحول الخلطة وتكون سائلة فما النسبة التى يكمن وضعها حتى لا يحدث ذلك ولكم الشكر


----------



## Hassanmhassan (4 أغسطس 2010)

السادة الزملاء العبد لله جديد في نصنيع البويات المائية و عاوز أعرف ماهي نسبة مانع الترسيب علي كامل الطبخة و أيضا من البيجمنت ( الكربونات و التيتانيوم) و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## brahim-kh (1 سبتمبر 2010)

لكل المساهمين في اثراء المخزون الفكري والعملي لنا جميعاً كل التحية والشكر


----------



## Hassanmhassan (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*لاستاذ / chemicaleng
من فضلك كنت عاوز تركيبة الكومبليكو حيث أنني أنتج بويات بلاستيك و مطلوب مني هذا المنتج و برجاء أن تفيدني حيث استفدت من علمك الكثير و لك جزيل الشكر


*


----------



## Hassanmhassan (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*لاستاذ / chemicaleng
و العبد لله يستخدم كربونات الكالسيوم من الأردنية بجميع أنواعها و التيتانيوم و الاستيرين و كافة الإضافات الأخري و كذلك الكاولين و الالومنيوم سيليكات و
و لك أطيب المني 
*


----------



## r_d_chemist (16 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا عجبني الموضوع دا اوي والله انا مكونتيش عارف ان في حد مهتم بالدهانات كده كتير وفي ملتقي لينا ممكن الواحد يستفيد منه كتير ويفيد الناس بالمعلومات الي عنده اتمني اني اكون في خدمه الاعضاء واني لو احتجت حاجه الاقيها عند حد من االاعضاء وشكرا لكم


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله لكم


----------



## salayta (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن من اخونا الكريم يعطينا تركيبة مبدئية لمعجونة الستوكو الديكورية


----------



## salayta (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ما في حدا عندة جواب ارجوكم لا تيخلو علينا بما اعطاكم اللة من علم


----------



## رحال 222 (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخوتى الاعزاء اشكركم جزيل الشكر على هذة المعلومات القيمة وهذا الموضوع الشيق وجزاكم الله كل الخير
وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتكم موفقين والى الامام

ولى طلب قد طلبة منى احد الاخوة 
تركيبة لالوان الزجاج التى لا تمحى ولكم منى جزيل الشكر على تعاونكم


----------



## دهانات (27 مارس 2011)

لو سمحتم يا جماعة كنت عايز اعرف الفرق بين xylene white sperit kerosene كمذيبات امتى استخدم كل نوع وايهما اقوى وشكرا


----------



## ابومازن1 (3 أبريل 2011)

*شكر من القلب*

مشكور وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## وليد صالح (3 مايو 2011)

*استفسار عاجل*

ارجو منك طريقة صناعة التــنر المستخدم في السيلر واللكر؟ هل هو نوع شعبي او فاخر ؟ ارجو منك الرد باقرب وقت عبر المنتدى هنا وايضا عبر الايميل [email protected]
نرجو منك سرعة الرد


----------



## ابومازن1 (6 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله لكم*
*مشكور وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتكم*​


----------



## ابومازن1 (6 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله لكم*
*مشكور وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتكم*
وتقبل منكم​


----------



## ابومازن1 (6 يونيو 2011)

الله الموفق


----------



## مصطفى البدرشيتى (7 يونيو 2011)

محمد اسماعيل السيد قال:


> الاستاذ / chemicaleng
> جزاك الله خيرا
> من فضلك أريد معرفة كيفية صناعة الثتر الشعبي و مكوناته بالنسب المكونة له


----------



## مصطفى البدرشيتى (7 يونيو 2011)

رجاء التكرم بشرح نسب مكونات صناعة الثنر الشعبي على أن تكون خاماته من النوع الشعبي رخيص الثمن
و أشكركم جزيل االشكر


----------



## emad 40 (16 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم هل من الممكن معرفة بعض التراكيب للمواد الدكورية مثل فلفت وماشابه 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## ابومازن1 (4 يوليو 2011)

من يريد تركيبة جيدة لدهان بلاستيك نصف لامع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t271779.html


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (27 يوليو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jamil-71 (19 أغسطس 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء,الاخchemicaleng 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته,
اني منذ فترة اتابع المواضيع التي تقدمونها,ولكن كمية المعلومات و من عدة مصادر و مشاركات من الاخوة تسبب التشتت .
اني ابحث عن التركيب الامثل لدهان السبرايaerosol spray paint لذلك ارجو المساعدة ممن انعم عليه الله من علمه.
و السلام عليكم


----------



## ماهراحمد888 (19 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع في علمكم


----------



## jamil-71 (22 أغسطس 2011)

كيف يمكن ان نصنع المطحنة؟هذا المشروع مهم بالنسبة لي.
وشكراً


----------



## jamil-71 (22 أغسطس 2011)

منذ اكثر من 40 سنة يستخدم السوريون مادة اسمها" ألفونة " و يعد السؤال عنها لابناء المصلحة كما يقولون لم يعرف احد اسمها العلمي وقالوا لي "أسأل فلان مالك غيرو"فذهبت اليه و أفادني انهاresin .
فطار عقلي من الفرح و تذكرت من قال : 
الحمد لله ان في امتي رجل يتنفس تحت الماء,و امرأة في الستين تقول"خدني بحنانك خدني"


----------



## م باسل وردان (13 سبتمبر 2011)

لله يعطيكن العافية


----------



## tarek hamed (17 أكتوبر 2011)

هنيا لرواد والقائمين على هذا المنتدىز ولى سؤال ماهى تركيبة السيلر السيلولوزى-وورنيش الخشب


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (25 أكتوبر 2011)

معلومات قيمه


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

ممكن يا جماعة اعرف تركيبة تلوينة اسود الكربون تستخدم مائى وزيتى ؟؟


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

يعنى فيه ريزن يستخدم مائى وزيتى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Lithium ion (27 أكتوبر 2011)

كيميائى احمد حمدى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> ممكن يا جماعة اعرف تركيبة تلوينة اسود الكربون تستخدم مائى وزيتى ؟؟



الزميل العزيز
لكي تستخدم اللون في الدهان الزيتي والمائي لابد وان يكون قائما علي احدي الحالتين اما 
ملون يونيفرسال (universal colorant) 
رزين فري بجمنت كونسترات (resin free pigment concentrate)

والملون اليونيفرسال هو الاكثر شيوعا بالمنطقه العربيه ويعتمد علي وجود مشتت يونيفرسال (universal dispersant) ويدخل الماء بالتركيبه بنسبه لاتقل عن 20% وهو ما يعمل كونه اقتصادي
والعديد من الشركات تنتج هذا المشتت بكفاءت مختلفه حسب نوع الكيمياء المستخدمه في تحضيره
:73::73::73::73::73::73:


----------



## rosa4400 (5 يناير 2012)

اخى الفاضل ممكن تنصحنى بطرقة ومكونات صناعة صباغت الاخشاب ولك جزب الشكر


----------



## Egypt_mahmoud (24 فبراير 2012)

أريد معرفة تركيبة معجونة الاستوكو


----------



## اصباغ بانوراما (29 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله خير واذا بلامكان شرح عمليه فحص ماده الستايرين اكرليك بطريقه ابسط


----------



## الاميرررر (20 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
الموضوع كان اكتر من ممتاز بس مش عارف لية الاخ الكريم [chemicaleng] 
لم يكتب فى الموضوع من فترة لعل السبب خير ان شاء اللة وجزاة اللة خير الجزاء
كنت عايز اسئل على مركزات الالوان المائية عالية التركيز [ الوان الكمبيوتر ]
ومع جزيل الشكر


----------



## karimyones (5 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير
ارجو الافاده:
كيفية عمل صبغة الاخشاب
يمكن خلطها بالماء أو التنر
ماهو المذيب المستخدم وما الماده المسؤله عن اللمعه


----------



## hussin asmy (11 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيكم واللهم اجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتكم واود ياحي الفاضل ان تلفي الضوء بحرفيتك العاليه في مجال البويات ان تعرفنا علي تركيبات البويات البلاستيكيه وتحديد نسب الخلط المثاليه وكذك المعاجين ولك كل التحيه وخالص الشكؤ واعمق التقدير


----------



## أنا فارس (16 مارس 2013)

*رد: افران الدهان*



chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> الاخ الكريم
> الفرن المستخدم فى الدهان يكون عبارة عن غرفة اهم ما يميزها التالى :
> - العزل الحرارى : يستخدم النوع المناسب حسب اقصى درجة حرارة مطلوب الوصول لها .
> ...



مشكورين


----------



## أنا فارس (16 مارس 2013)

*رد: مزيل الدهان*



chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> مزيلات الدهان لها انواع كثيرة ولكن التركيبة المذكورة هنا هى مزيل دهان عام
> الخطوات لعمل 100 كجم من مزيل دهان عام يعتمد على الميثيلين كلورايد :
> - اذابة 0.5 كجم شمع ( نوع درجة انصهارو حوالى 50 درجة مؤية ) فى 2 كيلو تلوين عند حرارة 60 درجة مؤية ( فى حمام مائى والحذر من اللهب )
> ...


ممتازة جدا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أنا فارس (16 مارس 2013)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى محمد
> انا ايضا من اسكندرية للاسف الناس اللى بتبيع المواد الخام الكيميائية فى اسكندرية قليلين جدا ويكادوا معدودين على الاصابع ومش متوفر عندهم كل الخامات اللى بتطلبها وانا لما بحتاج اى مواد خام بنزل القاهرة فى شارع الجيش وبلاقى كل حاجةهناك وارخص من اى مكان اخر وربنا يوفقك يارب


اللهم آمين


----------



## أنا فارس (16 مارس 2013)

مازن81 قال:


> استاذنا الغالي
> جزاك الله خير جزاء موضوعك قيم ولا اروع من هكذا
> اسأل الله ان يبارك في علمك ويثبتك على دينه وان يحميك من الفتن ماظهر منها وما بطن
> وانا استفدت من موضوعك بخصوص تركيزات الاصبغة
> ...


ربنا يوفقك


----------



## أنا فارس (16 مارس 2013)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> الاخوة الكرام محسن مختار ومحمد حسن
> تواصلكم مثال رائع على التعاون فى هذا المنتدى واقول ان الموضوعين الذان ذكرهما اخى محمد موجود بهما نقاش وافى لموضوع تصنيع التنر ولو وجد اى تسؤل اخر فسنتناقش بة وسنصل لحل بتوفيق اللة عز وجل
> وارجوا من الاخ مالك قراءة الموضوعين ونقل الحوار الى احدهما واود شكر الاخ محمد فهو بفضل اللة توصل لوضع مناسب وقد فرحت بنجاحة وادعوا اللة ان يرزقة الرزق الحلال واود من جميع الاخوة ( وانا واحد منهم ) ان يروا كيف انة وبعد توصلة لما يريد لم يبخل على احد من الاعضاء ممن يريد نفس الموضوع هذة الاخلاق هى مثال لنا جميعا يجب ان نحترمها ونحاول ان نكون مثلة
> ...



أحبكم في الله


----------



## masterprint (26 أبريل 2013)

لى سؤال خارج الموضوع عندى استيكر ذهبى لامع جدا وناعم جدا
اطبعه ليزر ولكن الحبر لايثبت عليه ممكن حد يدلنى على مثبت يوضع بعد الطباعه


----------



## chem2241 (12 مايو 2013)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> الاخ الكريم محمد بالنسبة لدهانات السيارات فالمقصود طبعا هو دهانات الاصلاح لانها تقسم لنوعين رئيسيين
> 1- (oem) وهى الدهانات التى تستخدم داخل معمل السيارات وقد زاذ الاتجاة الان ناحية الانواع المائية فى هذا المجال حيث تضغط قوانين البيئة وتحديد الانبعاث من المنشأت الصناعية على مصنعى السيارات للتحول للدهانات المائية او الخالية من المذيبات او ذات التركيز العالى للمواد الصلبة .
> 2- دهانت الاصلاح داخل الورش وكان الشائع بها الى وقت قريب دهانات النتروسيلليلوز ولكن ظهر بعدة دهانات الاكريليك وحاليا البولى يوريثان والبولى استر او خلائطهم معا هذا بالنسبة لسيارات الركوب الصغيرة لكن الشاحنات تشتخدم اما البخ الحرارى او الالكتروستاتك.
> ...



الاخ المحترم برجاء شرح طريقة تصنيع البولى اكرليك لدهانات السيارات والاخشاب والديكور وايضا البولى يورثان


----------



## umaksood (31 مايو 2013)

الاخ الكريم chemicaleng
جزاك الله خيرا وانا بسأل عليك للاطمئنان 
ارجو منك او ممن هو على صلة بك ان يطمئنا على احوالك واسأل الله ان تكون بخير وعافية
فقد قدمت مثالا للتعاون والايجابية ادعو الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك 
وان يكثر من امثالك


----------



## فضل من الله (7 أكتوبر 2013)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله​


----------



## فضل من الله (7 أكتوبر 2013)

chemicaleng بارك الله ليك وجزاك كل خير ​


----------



## فضل من الله (7 أكتوبر 2013)

كانى عندى طلب من حضرتك ولعلى حد من الموجدين يستفاد من سؤالى 
انا لست دارس كيمياء ولا خبره 
ولكن انا اتعمل مع دهانات الديكو وارغب انى اركب منها الوان ليست جاهزه بالسوق
وفعلا وضعت بعض الالوان على بعض ووصلت للون الذى اريده 
ولكن عندما اتركه يومين اواكثر يحدث انا الالوان تنفصل عن بعض وكل لون يرجع لاصله 
وانا الان لا اعرف ماذا عليا انفعل لكى احافظ على اللون الجديد دون تقليبه كل مره 
اتمنى انا اكون لما اتسبب لك فى مشقه اوتعب 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 أكتوبر 2013)

الاخ الفاضل هذا مقطع من اول المشاركة للاخ الفاضل صاحبها رجاء متابعتها من الاول


السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم هل المقصود هو مركزات الالوان التى تستخدم لكافة انواع الدهانات او ما نسمية(universal Pigment concentrates ) ان كنت تقصد هذا ففكرتة بسيطة وهى : 
- ان تستخدم نوع مذيب يمكنة المزج مع كل المذيبات مثل السيلوسولف مثلا او التكسانول او اى من الكليكولات ايثر المختلفة 
- ان تستخدم نوع مشتت مناسب وهنا اذكر مثلا مجموعة( TEGO®) من شركة باسف
- من الممكن استعمال مادة ربط وهنا الاسيتات بيوتيرات من شركة هنتسمان وذلك لمنع الترسيب نهائيا ومن الممكن عدم استعمالة ولكن البديل استعمال كمية مشتت اكبر ( فى حدود 10 الى 25 % ) والكمية تعتمد على نوع الصباغ والافضل استعمال نوع صباغ جيد وان ذكرت لى المواد المتوافرة لديك ساعطيك افضل وضع لها فى حدود معرفتى وان كنت اود التنبية على ضرورة ذكر نسبة الصباغ داخل العبوة ( على الاقل نسبة المواد الصلبة ) 
والكثير للاسف يلجأ لاستعمال كربونات الكالسيوم وهذا لمجرد كسر الكلفة وهذا غير علمى ابدا وقد يؤثر على جودة الصباغ كما سيغير من مواصفاتة ولونة ​


----------



## sasa4m (18 يناير 2015)

شكرا لكم اخواني


----------



## spotcolor (21 يناير 2015)

ارجو إعادة تنشيط الموضوع حيث انه بالغ الأهمية للصناعة المحلية بدل الإستيراد من الغرب

أريد الإستفسار بشرح مفصل عن دهان الإيبوكسي للأرضيات الذي يجعل ارض المنزل وكأنها قطعة واحدة من الرخامhttps://www.youtube.com
/watch?v=M9rMH0gazRI


----------



## sasa4m (22 يناير 2015)

موضوع تاريخي


----------



## ch.ahmedhamdy (22 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم فى ملخص سريع سأحاول تعربف كل نوع منهم واعتقد ان المقصود هو الالكيد :
يتكون الالكيد عامه من ثلاث مواد رئيسيه هى :
- الزيت : زيت نباتى مثل الصويا او الكتان او دوار الشمس او الخروع او .... او الاحماض الدهنية لاحد هذة الزيوت 
- كحول متعدد : كحول ثلاثى الهيدروكيل او خماسى 
- حمض عضوى متعدد : اشهر الانواع هو حمض الفتاليك ويستخدم على صوره انهيدريد الحمض 
تختلف نسبه الزيت فى الالكيد من نوع لاخر وهى التى تحدد مسماة كما يلى والنسبه ليس لها حدود واضحه ولكن هى تقريبيه :
- نسبه الزيت من 25 الى حوالى 40 % يكون ريزين الالكيد القصير ويكون غير جفوف ( يستخدم كملدن لبعض الانواع الاخرى ) او جفوف ويستخدم غالبا للدهانات التى تطبق بطريقة البخ حيث ان هذة الانواع غالبا ما تأتى فى مذيب سريع التطاير وبالتالى لا تصلح للدهان بالفرشاه او الرول 
- نسبه الزيت من 40 الى 54 % يكون ريزين الالكيد المتوسط وهى اكبر مجموعه من الالكيدات من الممكن تطويعها لمنتجات مختلفه 
نسبة الزيت حول ال 60 % الالكيد الطويل ( البطىء ) وهو الذى ينتج منه البويات المنزليه العاديه 

ويلاحظ انه من الممكن ان تجرى الكثير من التعديلات على الالكيد خلال انتاجه لنوجهه لمنتج معين مثل الالكيد المنخفض الحموضه مثلا لانتاج الدهانات التى تحتوى على صباغات معدنية ( الومنيوم ) والهدف من اكسده الالمونيوم حتى لا يتغير لون الدهان ويميل للسواد بالوقت .
ارجوا ان تكون المعلومات كافية ولو هناك مذيد من الاستفسارات ارجوا طلبها 
الله الموفق[/quote]
لو ممكن حضرتك تعمل تركيبة لدهان الالومنيوم وايهما افضل الالكيد الطويل او المتوسط ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## medo16116 (29 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي ارجو افادتي بتركيبة معجون الروشانولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (27 أبريل 2015)

شكرا جزيلا الاستاذ الفاضل


----------



## sasa4m (17 مايو 2015)

اخي الكريم
انا مش عارف اجيب الكيدات منين
وكمان محتاج ايبوكسي وهاردنر ومش عارف مكانهم فين
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## sasa4m (19 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام
لو سمحت عايز من حضرتك تركيبتين لدهان حديد مضاد للصدأ
واحدة عالية جدا واخري متوسطة
شكرا لك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (19 مايو 2015)

مصانع الالكيد كتير منها ايجل فى السادس من اكتوبر وفى منها العربية برج العرب والايطالية العاشر من رمضان والمستوردين زى المتحده اللواء الغنام المدخل التانى للمعادى اوتوستراد وتقريبا من 11الى12جنيه لللونج اويل والشورت يصل الى 13.5. الايبوكسي الشركة السويسرية الجازيلا 8ك والهاردنر 2ك بس مش فاكر السعر تقريبا 60شامل او من غير


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (19 مايو 2015)

Gray primer

petrosin 120 30.7%
boild linseed oil 12.8%
Mineral spirit 15.5%
Titanium di oxide 15%
Carbon black 0.1%
Ca. Carbonate 17%
Aluminium stearate 0.2%
Driers 0.5%
Methyl ethyl ketoxime 0.2%

.......................
zinc rich epoxy primer

component 1

epoxy resin EEW500 34.7%
Anti settle add 3%
Cellosolve 20%
M I k 20%
Xylene 22.3%
..................
Component 2

Poly amid resin B 37.9%
Cellosolve 20%
MIK 20%
Xylene 22.1%


----------



## sasa4m (19 مايو 2015)

شكرا لحضرتك استاذي 
هحاول اجرب وارد عليك


----------



## sasa4m (19 مايو 2015)

بس السويسيرية دي اللي هي ايه ؟؟
سويس كيم ؟؟؟؟
لاني اعتقد ان دي بتطلع منتجات مصنعة 
مش ايبوكسي وهاردنر خام


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (19 مايو 2015)

تقدر تكلمهم وتشترى بالبرميل


----------



## sasa4m (20 مايو 2015)

والله مش عارف اشكرك ازاي
انا وصلت لشركة وكلمتهم اسمها بارت ميكس
هجرب باذن الله من عندهم وابقي اعرفك استاذي


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (20 مايو 2015)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## sasa4m (22 مايو 2015)

سؤال اخي الكريم
ايه دور التولوين في البويات
ويا تري بيدخل في المعجون البلاستيك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (22 مايو 2015)

شوف . كل راتنج له مجال اذابة. بمعنى بيدوب فى حاجات ومايدوبش فى حاجات تانيه. والتولوين او الطولوين او ميثيل بنزين ده عبارة عن مذيب ويستخدم بمفرده او بالخلط مع مذيبات اخرى ليغطى مجال اذابه اكبر. وغالبا بيستخدم فى بوية الفرن وهى الحراريه يعنى تجف عند حرارة مرتفعه . ولا يستخدم مع البويات المائيه او المعاجين. احيانا ناس تفتكس اضافة طولوين على المعجون او البلاستيك لتعطى رائحة او لسرعة الجفاف وبتكون مش اكتر من 0.5% لكن فى المطلق لا يضاف


----------



## sasa4m (23 مايو 2015)

شكرا لك استاذي
بس السؤال بقي
ممكن استخدم ايه بدلا منه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 مايو 2015)

هاتستخدم بدل منه فى ايه؟ عموما موجود جدول وخريطة للمذيبات حاجة كده زى باترون الترزيه تخليه قدامك وتفصل عليه تقدر تعمل بدائل لاى مذيب فى حاله ندرته او غلو سعره او خطورته طبعا. والمذيبات عائلات وكل عيله القرايب فيها درجات. يعنى الطولوين ابن عمه على طول الزيلين او البنزول هتلاقيهم بيدوبو فى نفس النقطة او قريبين من بعض غير مثلا الكحولات وطبعا الكيتونات وهكذا


----------



## محمد 221 (26 يوليو 2015)

اخوتي الافاضل 


ارجو منكم مساعدتي بخصوص معجون البولي ايستر 
بالحصول على تركيبة يمكن الاعتماد عليها 


ولكم فائق الاحترام ,,,


----------

